# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Jubileu i mëshirës, rizhbulimi i besimit të vërtetë

## ribaldi

*Jubileu i mëshirës, rizhbulimi i besimit të vërtetë*

----------


## ribaldi

*Françesku: feja nuk blihet, është dhuratë, që e shndërron jetën*

*
"Si është feja ime në Jezu Krishtin?”. Kjo, pyetja që u drejtoi besimtarëve Papa gjatë homelisë të Meshës së mëngjesit, në Shtëpinë e Shën Martës. Françesku e mori shtytjen nga Ungjilli, për të pohuar se kush dëshiron ta kuptojë vërtet Jezusin, nuk duhet ta mbajë zemrën të mbyllur, por ta ndjekë Zotin në udhën e faljes e të përvujtërisë. Fenë, kujtoi, askush nuk mund ta blejë, është dhuratë, që e shndërron jetën.
Njerëzit bëjnë çmos t’i afrohen Jezusit, pa menduar se mund të rrezikohen  vetëm duke e dëgjuar, ose duke e cikur në kalim. Këtë nënvizoi Papa, duke marrë shtytje nga Ungjilli i Markut, që flet për shërimin e ulokut të Kafarnaos. Të shumtë, njerëzit përballë shtëpisë, ku ndodhej Jezusi. Aq, sa u desh të zbulohej çatia e të hidhej brenda shtroja me gjithë të sëmurin. Kishin fe, komentoi Papa, fenë e asaj zonjës që, edhe në mes të turmës vigane, kur Jezusi po shkonte në Shtëpinë e Jairit, bëri si bëri e iu afrua aq, sa të mund t’ia prekte kindin e petkut, me bindjen se kjo cikje do ta shëronte. Dhe e shëroi. Fenë e centurionit, që pa t’i shërohej në çast shërbëtori i tij, në grahma të vdekjes. Kjo është fe e fortë, tha Françesku, fe guximtare, që shkon përpara, me zemër të hapur.
Po ta kemi zemrën të mbyllur, nuk mund ta kuptojmë Jezusin
Gjatë ngjarjes së paralitikut, vërejti Ati i Shenjtë, Jezusi bën një hap para. Në Nazaret, në fillim të misionit të Tij, kishte shkuar në Sinangogë e u kishte thënë të gjithëve se qe dërguar për të çliruar të shtypurit, të burgosurit, për t’u kthyer dritën e syve të verbërve, për të shpallur vitin e hirit, domethënë, vitin e faljes, të afrimit tek Zoti. Për të përuruar udhën drejt Zotit. E këtu bën një hap më shumë: jo vetëm i shëron të sëmurët, por edhe ua fal mëkatet:
“Ishin aty ata, që e kishin zemrën të mbyllur, por që e pranonin, deri në një farë pike, se Jezusi kishte aftësi shëruese. Shëron, mendonin, po, por për t’i falur mëkatet, kjo është e tepërt. Ky njeri shkon tepër larg. Nuk ka të drejtë ta thotë këtë, sepse vetëm Zoti mund t’i falë mëkatet. E Jezusi e dinte çka mendonin ata e u tha: ‘Pse i mendoni këto gjëra? I mendoni ngaqë e dini se Biri i Njeriut ka pushtetin – e ky është hapi para – edhe t’i falë mëkatet’. Çoju, merre e shëroju! Nis të flasë me këtë gjuhë, që në një farë mënyre fillon t’i çkurajojë njerëzit, madje edhe disa nga dishepujt, që e ndiqnin. E fortë, kjo gjuhë, veçanërisht kur fton për ta ngrënë Korpin e Tij, si rrugë për shëlbim”.
Të kërkojmë që feja në Jezusin ta shndërrojë jetën tonë
Duhet kuptuar, pohoi Papa Françesku, se Zoti vjen të na shpëtojë nga sëmundjet, por, mbi të gjitha, të na shpëtojë nga mëkatet tona, për të na shëlbuar e për të na çuar tek Ati. Për këtë u dërgua: të japë jetën për shëlbimin tonë. E pikërisht kjo është pika më e vështirë për t’u kuptuar, e jo vetëm nga skribët. Kur Jezusi tregon se ka një pushtet shumë më të madh se ai i njeriut, pushtet për të dhënë ndjesë, për të dhënë jetë, për të rikrijuar njerëzimin, edhe dishepujt e tij lëkunden, dyshojnë. E disa edhe nisen e shkojnë në punë të vet. E Jezusi, duke parë grupin e vogël, që vijon  ta ndjekë, i thotë, jo pa qortim: “Edhe ju doni të shkoni?”:
“Feja në Jezu Krishtin! Si është feja ime në Jezu Krishtin? Besoj se Jezusi është Zoti, është Biri i Zotit? E kjo fe, a ma shndërron jetën? A bën që në zemrën time të shpallet ky vit hiri, ky vit faljeje, ky vit afrimi tek Zoti? Feja është dhuratë. Askush ‘nuk e meriton fenë’. ‘Askush nuk mund ta blejë’. Është dhuratë. Feja ime në Jezu Krishtin a më çon në nënshtrim? Nuk them në përvujtëri, në nënshtrim, në pendim, në lutjen, që kërkon: ‘Më fal, o Zot. Ti je Hyj. Ti mund t’m’i falësh mëkatet!’”.
Prova e fesë sonë është aftësia për ta lavdëruar Zotin
Zoti, u lut Papa, na bëftë të rritemi në fe! Njerëzit, vijoi, e kërkonin Jezusin për ta dëgjuar, sepse fliste me autoritet, jo si flasin skribët. Edhe, shtoi, e ndiqte, sepse shëronte, bënte mrekulli. Por, në fund të fundit, po këto njerëz, pasi e panë gjithë këtë, shkuan e të gjithë mrekulloheshin e lavdëronin Zotin:
“Lavdërimi. Provë që tregon se unë besoj se Jezu Krishti është Zot në jetën time, se u dërgua për mua, që të më falte. Ky është lavdërimi, nëse kam aftësi ta lavdëroj Zotin. Lavdi është falas, pa asnjë shpërblim. Është ndjesi, e cila ushqehet nga Shpirti Shenjt e të shtyn të thuash: ‘Ti je i vetmi Zot, që fal. Ti na jep vitin e hirit e fenë, që na  çon tek lavdërimi”*

----------


## ribaldi

*Jubileu: Viti Shenjt i Mëshirës: Sakramenti i Rrëfimit

Mëshira e Zotit -* 


*Kisha nuk është shoqatë njerëzish të përkryer, por bashkësi mëkatarësh të falur, domethënë, njerëzish, që e kanë njohur joshjen gënjeshtare të mëkatit, por edhe përvojën gazmore e çliruese të faljes.
Kisha është e thirrur të mishërojë përdëllimin e Zotit, duke u bërë vend  i mëshirës pa shpërblim; cak, ku të gjithë mund ta ndjejnë veten të pranuar, të dashur, të falur e të inkurajuar të jetojnë jetën e mirë të Ungjillit (Papa Françesku).
E kjo, duke nisur nga kremtimi i pendesës, nga rrëfyestorja, ku rrëfyesi, është i thirrur të jetë më shumë atë, sesa gjykatës. Falja e mëkatarëve është misioni, që Krishti i Ngjallur ua besoi dishepujve të Tij Natën e Pashkëve (Gjn 21,23).
Misioni mëshirues i Kishës e gjen shprehjen e vet sakramentore në ritin e Pajtimit me Zotin e me vëllezërit. Pendimi i sinqertë dhe angazhimi i ri për të jetuar sipas mësimeve të Ungjillit, janë themelore për vërtetësinë dhe për frytin e plotë të Sakramentit.
Prania e mëkatit në jetën tonë, bën pjesë në planin e pashqyrtueshëm të Provanisë hyjnore. Në të vërtetë, vetëm kush e ka provuar mjerimin e vet e, megjithatë, e ka ndjerë se Dikush e do, e fal, është i aftë për të ndjerë mëshirë të vërtetë ndaj vëllezërve.
Prej këndej, mund të themi se zemra e Jubileut është Sakramenti i Pendesës, i Pajtimit, nga i cili, si nga një Pagëzim i ri, rilind  në zemra dashuria njerëzore, që të nxit për mëshirë, për angazhim serioz, për të qenë në botë dëshmitar konkret i mëshirës së Zotit.*

----------


## ribaldi

*Të tregosh mëshirën e Zotit

Mëshira e Zotit -* 


* Papa Françesku ka këtë vizion për Zotin: e shikon si vendin e mëshirës. Mëshira është epiqendër e botës, prej nga Zoti shikon e vepron: “Nuk ka kurrfarë kufiri për mëshirën”, pati thënë Papa më 6 prill 2014. E akoma: “Zoti ka shumë mëshirë ndaj nesh. Të mësohemi edhe ne të kemi mëshirë ndaj të tjerëve, posaçërisht ndaj atyre, që vuajnë”.
Si Papa Françesku, edhe Papa Gjon Pali II e nënvizonte fort temën e mëshirës: “Për njerëzit, që rrinë larg mëshirës së Zotit, nuk ka kurrfarë shprese” shkruan, duke shtuar: “Në Krishtin Jezus, Zoti mori vërtet një zemër  hyjnore, të pasur me mëshirë e falje, por edhe një zemër njerëzore, të aftë për të gjitha drithmat e dashurisë”. Prej këndej mund të shpjegohet pse Gjon Pali II themeloi një ditë të veçantë, kushtuar pikërisht Mëshirës Hyjnore: të dielën pas Pashkëve, ndonëse e tërë liturgjia është, në vetvete, plot me terma, që ta kujtojnë.
Çka e karakterizon katekizmin e Papës Françesku, është epërsia e mëshirës në të gjithë veprimtarinë e tij baritore. Epërsia e mëshirës, që lidhet drejtpërdrejt me njërën nga Lumnitë (Lum të mëshirshimit, sepse do të mëshirohen! Mt 5,7) u caktua nga Papa edhe si temë e Ditës Botërore të Rinisë, që do të mbahet në vitin 2016, në Krakov të Polonisë, qytet ku Gjon Pali II qe ipeshkëv në vitet 1964-1978.
Por tema e zgjedhur nga Papa Bergoglio na kujton se janë të mëshirshëm edhe njerëzit e aftë për t’i bërë të vetat mjerimet dhe vështirësitë e të tjerëve; njerëzit, që shqetësohen për të tjerët, si për vete, që vihen në lëvizje, për t’u bërë ballë vuajtjeve të tjetrit. E ky është hir, është dhuratë e pastërt e Zotit. Kush e merr, mbetet thellësisht i lidhur me mënyrën si sillet vetë Zoti me të gjithë, me burra e gra, të çdo moshe e shtrese shoqërore. Papa Françesku flet vazhdimisht për mëshirën. E njerëzit e kanë kuptuar menjëherë, e shumë mirë, mesazhin e tij. Një nga sendet, që blejnë më tepër për kujtim shtegtarët, kur vijnë në Romë, është “misericordina”, një kutizë e ngjashme me atë, në të cilën zakonisht mbahen ilaçet. Në kutizë gjejnë Rruzaren, ilaçin më të mirë për shëndetin e korpit e të shpirtit. Papa nuk flet kështu vetëm me shtegtarët, flet edhe me intelektualët agnostikë, gjë që e shikojmë në letrën drejtuar Eugenio Scalfarit, themelues i së përjavshmes italiane “La Repubblica”: “Mëshira e Zotit është e pafund, nuk ka kufi. E vërteta e Zotit është dashuria… !”- shkruan.
Për Papën Françesku, Zoti është mëshirë, ashtu si për Shën Gjonin Ungjilltar është dashuri: në fund të fundit, që të dy thonë të njëjtën gjë, sepse dashuria, për vetë natyrën e saj, është e mëshirshme. Duke shfletuar Librin e Ozesë Profet, mund të ndalemi e të lexojmë një tekst shumë të bukur: “Kur Izraeli ishte ende djalë, unë e doja, e prej Egjiptit e thirra birin tim. Por sa më shumë i thërrisja, aq më shumë largoheshin prej meje: u flijonin fli balëve, e idhujve u digjnin kem. E unë e mësoja Efraimin të ecte. I mbartja para duarsh, por ata nuk donin ta kuptonin se për ta kujdesohesha me gjithë shpirt. I tërhiqja me lidhëset e miqësisë, lidhëset e dashurisë. Isha për ta porsi ai, që fëmijën e ngre deri tek faqja e vet. Përkulesha mbi të, për t’ia mëkuar ushqimin. E si mund të heq dorë prej teje, Efraim… Zemra ime përmallohet, nga dhembshuria shpirti më dridhet shqimit, sepse jam Zot, nuk jam njeri; jam shenjti në mesin tënd, e nuk do të vij i ngarkuar me zemërimin tim”(Os 11,1-9).
Efraimi ishte djali i dytë i Jozefit, i lindur në Egjipt, vëllai i Manasses. Profetët e përdornin këtë emër për të kujtuar gjithë mbretërinë e Izraelit. Por ç’kuptim ka ky tekst? Ç’na thotë sot? Zoti kujdeset për ne e na mëson  si të ecim, na prin si të ishte atë. Na mban në krahë aq, sa faqja jonë puqet me të Tijën. Përkulet mbi ne e nuk na lë kurrë vetëm, në mëshirën e fatit. Preket thellë e fërgëllon nga dhimbsuria. E e gjithë kjo tregon se është shenjt e nuk ngrihet kurrë kundër nesh. Jemi përballë paradoksit të pashqyrtueshëm të dashurisë së Zotit për ne. Zoti është shenjti. I mbinatyrshmi: shenjtëria e Tij, natyra e Tij misterioze, është themeli i mundshëm i mëshirës së Tij për atë, që i largohet dhe e braktis me mëkatin (Gr3,12-19;31,20).
Një tekst tjetër simbolik i Ozesë Profet vë mirë në pah mirësinë përdëllyese të Zotit: “Ajo do të vrapojë pas dashnorëve, po s’do t’i arrijë,  do t’i kërkojë, por nuk do t’i gjejë. Atëherë do të thotë: ‘Do të rikthehem tek burri i parë, sepse isha shumë më e lumtur, sesa jam tani’… Prandaj, do ta josh, do ta çoj në shkretëtirë e do t’i flas zemrës së saj… Do të të bëj fatin tim të përhershëm, do të fejohem me ty me drejtësi, mirësi, dashuri, do të fejohesh me mua në besnikëri e ti do ta njohësh Zotin” (Os 2,8-9.16.21-22).
Osea provoi një dashuri, që e tradhtoi, njohu një grua, që e la. Njohu përvojën e mëkatit. E pikërisht përmes përvojës së mëkatit, Izraeli depërtoi pak nga pak në thellësitë e mirësisë e të mëshirës së Zotit. Provoi se Zoti është gjithnjë gati për ta dashur birin mosmirënjohës, djalin plangprishës; Zoti është dhëndrri përherë besnik, gati për t’ia hapur përsëri krahët vashës së pabesë. Zoti është solidar me popullin e vet, e bën ta pranojë mëkatin e ta ndjejë thellësisht pendimin.
Po deri ku mund të angazhohet Zoti me punët e njerëzve? Deri ku arrin falja e tij e mëshira e Tij? Vetëm Krishti mund t’u japë gjegje këtyre pyetjeve. Është Ai, që ka detyrën të na e zbulojë mëshirën e Atit: ajo shtrihet nga epoka në epokë, nga beznia në brezni e duket në lindjen e Gjon Pagëzuesit; Zakaria shpall se Zoti pati mëshirë për etërit e lashtë e se tani, lindja e Gjonit, përuron veprën e Tij të mëshirës. Të gjitha veprimet e Jezusit janë në këtë vijë: “Dua mëshirë, jo fli”. “Erdha për mëkatarët, jo për të drejtët”. E programi i Tij i jetës është program i kumtimit. Është mëshira e Zotit. Prandaj Jezusi i zgjedh të varfërit, është mik i publikanëve, ulet me ta në sofër, e lë një mëkatare të mirënjohur nga të gjithë, t’i afrohet e, me delikatesë të pashoqe, e fal. Jezusi erdhi të “kërkojë e të shpëtojë, atë që ishte e humbur”(Lk19,10;cfrLk 4,18;7,22.34.39;19.5).
Shpesh herë ungjilltarët përdorin një folje shumë domethënëse, për të treguar mëshirën e Zotit për ne: “Të prekesh deri në thellësi të përmbrendcave”, të ndjesh atë forcë tërheqëse, që ndjen nëna për foshnjën, të cilën e ka ende në mitër. Mëshira i përngjan dashurisë amtare. E këtë term përdorin edhe ungjilltarët për të përshkruar veprimtaritë e Jezusit, që vënë me forcë në dukje misionin e Tij.
Ja disa shembuj: “Kur Jezusi zbriti nga barka, pa një turmë të madhe populli, iu dhimbt, sepse ishin si dhentë pa bari e nisi t’u mësonte shumë gjëra” (Mk 6,34; cfr Mt 14,14). Mateu përdor një shprehje, që përmbledh gjithë misterin e Jezusit: “Duke i parë turmat, ndjeu dhimbje për ta, sepse ishin të lodhur e të këputur, si delet pa bari” (Mt 9,36). Jezusi sillet si Zoti i mëshirës, përshkruar në Besëlidhjen e Vjetër,  “përmbrendcat e të cilit dridhen, kur shikon popullin e vet të thyer më dysh nën barrën e mëkateve e të skllavërisë së Egjiptit”.

Kështu Jezusi duket, pa asnjë mbrojtje, përballë mjerimit e vuajtjes së njerëzve e është mëshira e mishëruar e Zotit. Shëmbëlltyra e djalit plangprishës ose, më kuptueshëm, e Atit të mirë e të mëshirshëm, atit me përmbrendcat e nënës, e dëshmon qartë këtë. Përmes saj rikujtohet e gjithë historia e Besëlidhjes së Vjetër. Djali më i vogël (si Izraeli) largohet nga i ati (nga Zoti) e provon mëkatin, varfërinë, urinë. Kujton kohët e begatisë e, ashtu si vasha e pabesë e Ozesë, thotë.”Do të ngrihem e do të shkoj te im atë”. E ati është gjithnjë në pritje e, kur i biri është ende larg, ai e sheh, preket, vrapon t’i dalë para, e rrok e e puth. Përballë një sjelljeje të tillë, skribë e farizenj mbeten krejtësisht të hutuar. Hutohen, duke parë se mëshira e Zotit shtrihet mbi të gjithë njerëzit. Ashtu si e nënvizon në mënyrë të posaçme Pali: “Them se Krishti u shërbeu rrethprerëve për arsye të besnikërisë së Zotit të vërtetë, për t’i përmbushur premtimet dhënë etërve e që paganët ta lumnojnë Zotin për mëshirën e Tij” (Rm 15,8-9).
Këtu përfundon pjesa e parë e këtij teksti prekës që, duke cituar Besëlidhjen e Vjetër e të Re, na hap para syve horizontet e pamasa të mëshirës së Zotit.
Në pjesën e dytë do të ndalemi tek teologjia e mëshirës së Atit, tek historia e shëlbimit, takimi i Zotit me njeriun, në këndvështrimin e përhershëm të faljes, paqes, pajtimit*

----------


## ribaldi

*Papa në Sinagogë: dhuna është në kundërshtim me çdo besim fetar*


*Jam i lumtur, që ndodhem me ju këtu, në këtë Tempull të madh. Falënderoj Doktor Di Segni-n, Doktoreshën Dureghello e Doktor Gattegna-n për fjalët e mira, e edhe ju të gjithë, për pritjen e ngrohtë. Faleminderit! Todà rabbà!
Në vizitën time të parë në këtë Sinagogë si Ipeshkëv i Romës, dëshiroj t’ju shpreh ju, e përmes jush, mbarë bashkësisë hebraike, përshëndetjen vëllazërore  të paqes të kësaj Kishe e të mbarë Kishës katolike.
Marrëdhëniet tona i kam shumë për zemër. Që në Buenos Ájres e kisha zakon të shkoja në sinagogat, t’i takoja bashkësitë e tubuara, të ndiqja nga afër festat e përkujtimet hebraike e të falënderoja Zotin, që na jep jetë e na shoqëron në udhën e historisë. Në rrjedhë kohe, u krijua një lidhje shpirtërore, që favorizoi lindjen e marrëdhënieve të miqësisë dhe frymëzoi edhe angazhimin e përbashkët. Në dialogun ndërfetar është themelore  të takohemi si vëllezër e motra para Krijuesit tonë e t’i japim lavd, ta respektojmë e ta vlerësojmë njëri-tjetrin e të kërkojmë bashkëpunimin. Hebrenj e të krishterë i bashkon një lidhje unike, e veçantë, falë rrënjëve hebraike të krishterimit; prej këndej, hebrenj e të krishterë duhet ta ndjejnë veten vëllezër, të bashkur nga i njëjti Zot e nga një trashëgimi e pasur shpirtërore e përbashkët (cfr Dich. Nostra aetate, 4), mbi të cilën duhet të mbështetemi e të vijojmë të ndërtojmë ardhmërinë.
Me vizitën time ndjek  gjurmët e paraardhësve. Papa Gjon Pali II erdhi këtu 30 vjet më parë, më 13 prill 1986: e Papa Benedikti ishte mes jush para 6 vjetësh. Gjon Pali II, në atë rast, përdori shprehjen e bukur “vëllezër të mëdhenj”, e në të vërtetë ju jeni motrat e vëllezërit tanë të mëdhenj në fe. Të gjithë mbarë i përkasim një familjeje të vetme, familjes së Hyjit, i cili na shoqëron e na mbron si popullin e vet. Së bashku, si hebrenj e si katolikë, jemi të thirrur të marrim mbi vete përgjegjësitë tona për këtë qytet, duke sjellë kontributin tonë kryesisht shpirtëror e duke favorizuar zgjidhjen e problemeve të ndryshme aktuale. Uroj të thellohet gjithnjë më shumë afërsia, njohja reciproke e nderimi ndërmjet dy bashkësive tona fetare. Prej këndej, është domethënëse që unë erdha mes jush, pikërisht sot, më 17 janar, kur Konferenca Ipeshkvnore Italiane kremton “Ditën e dialogut ndërmjet katolikëve e hebrenjve”.
Përkujtuam, pak kohë më parë, 50-vjetorin e Deklaratës Nostra aetate të Koncilit II të Vatikanit, që e bëri të mundur dialogun sistematik ndërmjet Kishës katolike dhe hebraizmit. Më 28 tetorin e kaluar, në Sheshin e  Shën Pjetrit, munda të përshëndes edhe një numër të madh përfaqësuesish hebraikë. E u thashë: “I shprehim mirënjohjen tonë të thellë Zotit për shndërrimet, që patën në këto 50 vjet marrëdhëniet ndërmjet të krishterëve dhe hebrenjve. Indiferenca e kundërvëniet u shndërruan në bashkëpunim e dashamirësi. Nga armiq e të huaj, u bëmë miq e vëllezër. Koncili, me Deklaratën ‘Nostra aetate’, hapi udhën: "po" për rizbulimin e rrënjëve hebraike të krishterimit, "jo" për çdo formë të antisemitizmit e, si pasojë, duke dënuar edhe çdo padrejtësi, diskriminim e persekutim”. Nostra aetate përcaktoi teologjikisht për herë të parë, në mënyrë të qartë, marrëdhëniet e Kishës katolike me hebraizmin. Ajo natyrisht nuk i zgjidhi të gjitha çështjet teologjike, që na interesojnë, por i preku në mënyrë inkurajuese, duke u dhënë një nxitje të rëndësishme reflektimeve të nevojshme të mëtejshme. Lidhur me këtë, më 10 dhjetor 2015, Komisioni për marrëdhëniet fetare me hebraizmin botoi një dokument të ri, që rreh çështjet fetare teologjike të dala në dhjetëvjeçarët e kaluar që nga shpallja e Nostra aetate. Në të vërtetë përmasa teologjike e dialogut hebraiko-katolik meriton të thellohet akoma e dëshiroj t’i inkurajoj të gjithë ata, që angazhohen në këtë dialog, t’i vijojnë përpjekjet, me kriter e me ngulm. Pikërisht në këndvështrimin teologjik, duket krejt qartë lidhja e pazgjidhshme, që i bashkon të krishterë e hebrenj. Të krishterët, për ta kuptuar vetveten, nuk mund të mos i kujtojnë rrënjët hebraike, e Kisha, ndonëse shpall shëlbimin përmes fesë në Krishtin, e pranon në mënyrë të paprapsueshme Besëlidhjen e Vjetër dhe dashurinë e vazdueshme besnike të Zotit për Izraelin.
Njëherësh me çështjet teologjike, nuk duhet t’i humbasim nga sytë edhe sfidat që duhet të përballojë bota e sotme. Ajo e ekologjisë së gjithanshme është tashmë parësore, e, si të krishterë dhe hebrenj, mund dhe duhet t’i ofrojmë mbarë njerëzimit mesazhin e Biblës për kujdesin ndaj gjithësisë. Konfliktet, luftërat, dhuna, padrejtësitë i hapin plagë të thella njerëzimit e na bëjnë thirrje ta forcojmë angazhimin për paqen e drejtësinë. Dhuna e njeriut mbi njeriun është në kundërshtim me çdo fe të denjë për këtë emër, e në mënyrë të veçantë, me të tria fetë e mëdha monoteiste. Jeta është e shenjtë, si dhuratë e Zotit. Urdhërimi i pestë i Dekalogut thotë: “Mos vra!” (Dal 20,13). Zoti është Zot i jetës, e dëshiron gjithnjë ta mbështesë e ta mbrojë: e ne, të krijuar sipas përngjasimit e shëmbëlltyrës së Tij, duhet të bëjmë të njëjtën gjë. Çdo qenie njerëzore, si krijesë e Zotit, është vëllau ynë, pavarësisht nga zanafilla e tij e nga përkatësia fetare. Çdo krijesë duhet parë me dashamirësi, ashtu si bën vetë Zoti, që ua jep dorën  e mëshirshme të gjithëve, pavarësisht nga feja e nga prejardhja, e kujdeset për të gjithë ata, që kanë nevojë për Të: të varfër, të sëmurë, të përjashtuar, të pambrojtur. As dhuna, as vdekja nuk do ta kenë kurrë fjalën e fundit përpara Zotit, që është Zot i dashurisë dhe i jetës. Ne duhet t’i lutemi me ngulm që të na ndihmojë ta praktikojmë në Evropë, në Tokën Shenjte, në Lindjen e Mesme, në Afrikë e në të katër anët e botës, logjikën e paqes, të pajtimit, të faljes, të jetës.
Popullit hebraik, në historinë e vet, iu desh të provonte dhunën e persekutimin, deri në shfarosjen e hebrenjve evropianë gjatë Shoah. Gjashtë milionë njerëz; vetëm sepse i përkisnin popullit hebraik, qenë viktima të mizorive më çnjerëzore, që u bënë ndonjëherë në emër të një idelogjie, e cila donte ta zëvendësonte Zotin me njeriun. Më  16 tetor 1943, më se një mijë gra e burra të bashkësisë hebraike të Romës, u internuan në Auschwitz. Sot dëshiroj t’i kujtoj në mënyrë të veçantë: vuajtjet e tyre, ankthet e tyre, lotët e tyre nuk duhen harruar kurrë. E e kaluara duhet të shërbejë si mësim për të sotmen e të ardhmen. Shoah na mëson se duhet të jemi gjithnjë vigjilentë, për të ndërhyrë në kohën e duhur në mbrojtje të dinjitetit të njeriut e të paqes. Dëshiroj t’i shpreh afërsinë time çdo dëshmitari të Shoah, që jeton akoma; e u drejtoj një përshëndetje të posaçme atyre, të cilë janë sot të pranishëm.
Të dashur vëllezër më të mëdhenj, duhet të jemi me të vërtetë mirënjohës për gjithçka u realizua në 50 vjetët e fundit, sepse ndërmjet nesh u rrit e thellua mirëkuptimi reciprok, besimi e miqësia. Ta lusim së bashku Zotin  që të na çojë drejt një ardhmërie të mirë, më të mirë. Zoti ka për ne plane shëlbimi, siç thotë Jeremia Profet: “Unë e di mirë synimin që kam me ju  - është Fjala e Zotit - synime paqeje e jo mjerimi. Për t’ju dhënë një ardhmëri plot me shpresë”(Jer 29,11). “Zoti na bekoftë e na ruajtë, na ndriçoftë me fytyrën e vet e na dhëntë hirin  e Tij. E sjelltë fytyrën e Tij drejt nesh e na dhëntë paqen” (cfr Nm 6,24-26).
Shalom alechem!*

----------


## ribaldi

*Mesazh i Papës adoleshentëve për Jubileun: synoni ideale të mëdha

Në pritje të Jubileut -* 


*“Synoni ideale të mëdha, gjëra të mëdha”. Kështu shkruan Papa në Mesazhin për Jubileun e Mëshirës të të rinjve e të rejave, nga 13 deri në 16 vjeç, që do të kremtohet në Romë më 23 deri më 25 prill, përqendruar mbi temën: ”Të rriteni të mëshirshëm, si Ati”. “Të rritesh i mëshirshëm, shkruan Papa, do të thotë të mësohesh për të qenë guximtar në dashurinë konkrete, pa interes, do të thotë të bëhesh i madh me trup e shpirt. Prandaj, shton, po përgatiteni që të bëheni të krishterë të aftë për rrugë e gjeste të guximshme, të aftë për të ndërtuar ditë për ditë, edhe në gjërat e vogla, një botë me paqe”.
“E nëse mosha juaj, vëren në vijim Françesku në mesazhin drejtuar adoleshentëve, është moshë ndryshimesh të pabesueshme, në të cilën gjithçka të duket e mundshme dhe e pamundshme njëkohësisht, mbahuni fort në fe, me shpresë të patundur në Zotin. E pikërisht këtu qëndron edhe sekreti i udhës. Sepse Zoti na jep guximin të shkojmë kundër rrymës. Me  Të mund të bëjmë punë të mëdha, siguron Papa, duke i ftuar adoleshentët të synojnë ideale të mëdha, mbi gjëra të mëdha”.
Një mendim të posaçëm Papa ua kushton të rinjve, që jetojnë në kushte lufte, varfërie të madhe, lodhjeje të përditshme, braktisjeje: “Mos e humbni shpresën, i inkurajon, e mos u besoni fjalëve plot me urrejtje e terror, që përsëriten shpesh”, duke u kujtuar se Zoti ka një ëndërr të madhe për të realizuar së bashku me ta e se miqtë bashkëmoshatarë, që jetojnë në kushte më pak dramatike, nuk i harrojnë dhe impenjohen që paqja e drejtësia t’u përkasin të gjithëve.
Shpreh keqarhdhajnm,ë pas pap, që jo të gjithë të djemtë e vajzat mund të vijnë në Romë për jubuiluen, por pa hharause aede atm und ta kremtojnë në ishat vendase, “Mos përgatiisni vetëm òasnta e shpinës e parullat, i nxit Franòseku të rinjtë, përgatsini simdosos mendhet e zemrat tujaja”.*

----------


## ribaldi

*
Françesku: nuk ka shenjt pa të kaluar, as mëkatar pa të ardhme

Papa Françesku kremton meshën në Shtëpinë e Shën Martës -* 

*
Zoti nuk ndalet në pamjen e jashtme, por shikon zemrën. Papa Françesku komentoi sot kryesisht Leximin e parë të meshës në Shtëpinë e Shën Martës, që tregon për zgjedhjen e të riut David si mbret i Izraelit. Ati i Shenjtë nënvizoi se edhe në jetën e shenjtorëve ka tundime e mëkate, siç dëshmon pikërisht jeta e Davidit, por kurrë nuk duhet përdorur Zoti për interesat vetjake.

0:00


Zoti sheh zemrën, jo pamjen e jashtme
         Zoti e hedh poshtë Saulin, sepse e kishte zemrën të mbyllur, nuk i ishte bindur e kështu, mendon të caktojë një mbret tjetër. Por, Hyji, siç tregohet në Librin e parë të Samuelit, nuk zgjedh sipas kritereve njerëzore. Vërtet, Davidi ishte më i vogli ndër bijtë e Jeseut, krejt fëmijë. Por Zoti i bën të kuptojë profetit Samuel se për Të nuk ka rëndësi dukja, Hyji sheh zemrën:
         Ne jemi shpesh skllevër të dukjes, skllevër të gjërave që duken e lemë veten në dorë të këtyre gjërave: Po, kjo më duket. Ama Zoti e di të vërtetën. E kështu është kjo histori Kalojnë të shtatë bijtë e Jeseut dhe Zoti nuk zgjedh asnjërin, i lë të ikin. Samueli zihet ngushtë e i thotë Atit Qiellor: As këtë, o Zot, nuk e zgjodhe? Janë këtu gjithë të rinjtë, të shtatë Po, ka edhe një tjetër, më i vogli, por nuk po e llogarisim, tani po kullot grigjën. Për sytë e njerëzve, ky djalosh as që llogaritej.
Davidi e pranon mëkatin e vet dhe kërkon falje
         Vërtet nuk vlente për njerëzit, vazhdoi komentin Papa, por Zoti e zgjedh dhe e urdhëron Samuelin ta bekojë me vaj. Kështu, Shpirti i Hyjit vërshoi mbi Davidin e, nga ajo ditë, gjithë jeta e Davidit qe jeta e një njeriu të vajosur nga Zoti, të zgjedhur nga Hyji. A mos vallë, kjo do të thotë se Zoti e bëri shenjt, pyeti Papa. Jo, ai e shenjtëroi jetën pas shumë mëkatesh:
         Shenjt e mëkatar. Një njeri, që diti ta bashkojë mbretërinë, diti ta çojë përpara popullin e Izraelit. Por kishte tundimet e veta, kishte mëkatet e veta. U bë edhe vrasës, për të mbuluar epshet e veta, mëkatin e tradhtisë dha urdhër të vritet. Ai! Si kështu, Mbreti David, shenjti, paska vrarë? Po, por kur Zoti i dërgoi Natanin profet që tia hapte sytë për këtë realitet, sepse ai nuk i kishte parë barbaritë për të cilat kishte dhënë urdhër, pranoi se kishte mëkatuar dhe kërkoi falje.
Nuk ka shenjtorë pa të kaluar e mëkatarë pa të ardhme
         Më pas, vijoi Papa, në jetën e tij provoi gjithçka, edhe tradhtinë e të birit, por nuk e përdori kurrë Zotin për interesat e veta. Ati i Shenjtë kujtoi se kur Davidit iu desh të ikte nga Jeruzalemi, e ktheu mbrapsht Arkën e Hyjit dhe deklaroi se nuk do ta përdorë Zotin për tu mbrojtur. E kur e shanin, Davidi në zemrën e vet mendonte: E meritoj. Pastaj, veproi me zemërgjerësi. Mund ta vriste Saulin, por nuk e bëri këtë. Ja pra, kush ishte shenjti David: mëkatar i madh, por i penduar. Mua më mallëngjen jeta e këtij njeriu, theksoi Papa, kaq e ngjashme me jetën e secilit prej nesh:
         Të gjithë ne jemi zgjedhur nga Zoti përmes Pagëzimit, për të bërë pjesë në Popullin e Tij, për të qenë shenjtorë; jemi shuguruar nga Zoti në këtë rrugë drejt shenjtërisë. E duke lexuar këtë jetë, jetën e Davidit, të një fëmije  jo të një fëmije, por të një djaloshi  nga rinia në pleqëri, jetë gjatë së cilës bëri gjëra të mira e të këqia, më vjen të mendoj se në udhën e krishterë, në udhën ku Zoti na fton të ecim, nuk ka asnjë shenjtor pa të kaluar e asnjë mëkatar pa të ardhme.*

----------


## ribaldi

*Papa Françesku: përqafimi i dashurisë së Zotit, më i fortë se mëkati*



*Jo e tërë dashuria vjen nga Zoti, por Zoti është “dashuria e vërtetë”.* 

Ky është mendimi, frymëzuar nga liturgjia e ditës së sotme, mbi të cilin Papa Françesku e shtjelloi homelinë e Meshës, kremtuar sot në mëngjes.

* Zoti, përsëriti Papa Bergoglio, do gjithmonë dhe do i pari, pa marrë parasysh 

sa mëkatarë jemi.*




*Dashuria, dhembshuria. Këto dy vlera e elemente kuptohen ndryshe nga Hyji e ndryshe nga njeriu. Në Leximin e parë të Meshës së sotme, Gjoni Apostull – vëren Papa Françesku – bën një reflektim të gjatë mbi dy urdhërimet kryesore të jetës fetare: dashurinë ndaj Zotit e dashurinë ndaj të afërmit. Dashuria në vetvete “është e bukur”, të duash është gjë e bukur, siguron Papa, e megjithatë një dashuri e sinqertë “bëhet e fortë dhe rritet në dhurimin e jetës personale”:
“Fjala ‘dashuri’ është një fjalë që përdoret shpesh herë e kur përdoret, nuk dihet ç'do të thotë saktësisht. Çka është dashuria? Nganjëherë mendojmë për dashurinë e telenovelave, jo, ajo nuk duket dashuri. Apo ndoshta dashuria mund të duket si entuziazëm për një person e pastaj...shuhet. Nga vjen dashuria e vërtetë?  Kushdo që do, ka lindur nga Zoti, sepse Zoti është dashuri. Gjoni ungjilltar nuk thotë: ‘Çdo dashuri është e Zotit, jo, por: Zoti është dashuri”.
Gjoni apostull nënvizon një tipar të dashurisë së Zotit: Ai do “i pari”. Këtë e provon skena e Ungjillit të shumëzimit të bukëve, propozuar nga liturgjia: Jezusi e shikon turmën e njerëzve dhe ka “dhembshuri”, çka – saktëson Papa Françesku – “nuk është e njëjta gjë me ‘pati mëshirë’”. Sepse dashuria që Jezusi ushqen për njerëzit që e rrethojnë “e bën të ‘vuajë me ta, të bashkëndajë – shpjegon Papa – jetën e njerëzve”. E kjo dashuri e Zotit, nuk paraprihet kurrë nga dashuria e njeriut, e Ati Shenjtë Françesku numëron këtu njëmijë shembuj e citon, nga rasti i Zakeut, te Natanaeli, te djali plëngprishës:
“Kur kemi një peng në zemër e duam t’i kërkojmë falje Zotit, është Ai që na pret për të na dhënë faljen. Ky Vit i Mëshirës Hyjnore, në një farë mënyre domethënë pikërisht këtë: ne e dimë se Zoti është duke na pritur, çdonjërin prej nesh. Pse? Për të na përqafuar. Asgjë më shumë. Për të na thënë: ‘Bir, bijë, të dua. Kam lënë që Biri im të kryqëzohet për ty; ky është çmimi i dashurisë ime’. Kjo është dhurata e dashurisë”.
“Zoti më pret, Zoti do që unë ta hap portën e zemrës sime”: këtë bindje, ngul këmbë Papa Françesku, duhet ta kemi “gjithmonë”. E nëse vërej se nuk ndjehem i denjë për dashurinë e Zotit, “është më mirë – tha Papa – sepse Ai të pret, ashtu siç je, jo siç të thonë se ‘duhet të bësh””:
“Të shkosh te Zoti e të thuash: ‘Po, ti e di, o Zot, se unë të dua’. E nëse nuk e ndjej vetë mund të them edhe kështu: ‘Ti e di, o Zot, se unë do të doja të të dua Ty, por jam mëkatar i madh, mëkatare e madhe’. E Ai bën të njëjtën gjë që pati bërë me djalin plangprishës, i cili pati shpenzuar e shkapërderdhur të gjitha pasuritë në vese: nuk do të lërë ta mbarosh fjalën, sepse me përqafim do të bëjë të heshtësh. Është përqafimi i dashurisë së Zotit”.*

----------


## ribaldi

*[SIZnjE=5]JUBILEU: kTHIMI NE RRUGEN E ZOTIT -[/SIZE]*


*Termi kthim në rrugën e Zotit, lidhet  shpesh, në radhë të parë, me kalimin nga mëkati, në hir; nga mosbesimi, në besim; nga indiferenca, në praktikën fetare. Por ky përdorim është i ëanshëm e nuk përkon me zhvillimin e vërtetë të jetës shpirtërore. Në të vërtetë, kthimi në rrugën e Zotit bëhet gjithnjë më i ngutshëm, sa më shumë ecën përpara historia e njerëzimit e sa më shumë që njerëzit** rriten në përmasën e tyre shpirtërore.
Edhe gjinia njerëzore bën pjesë në këtë proces prandaj, në çdo kthesë kulturore, rriten edhe kërkesat e jetës në bashkësi. Njohuritë grumbullohen e aftësitë vepruese rriten në mënyrë eksponenciale. Si pasojë, rritet edhe nevoja e bashkëpunimit, thellohet përkimi ndërmjet njerëzve, ndërmjet grupeve shoqërore, ndërmjet popujve. E rritet edhe kërkesa për ndryshime personale, në përkim me vetë kohën kur jetojmë. Në çdo hap që bëjmë, ndjehet nevoja për cilësi të reja shpirtërore, siç janë dëshira për të dëgjuar, mirëpritja e sinqertë, prirja për ndarjen e përbashkët të vlerave materiale e shpirtërore. Sa më shumë zhvillohet shoqëria, aq më i nevojshëm bëhet bashkëpunimi, përkimi i ndjeteve, lidhjet e thella. Njohuritë e grumbulluara nga një brezni, duhet t’u transmetohen breznive të reja, sepse jeta ecën përpara nga breznia në brezni. Prandaj sa më shumë kohë kalon, aq më të gjera e më urgjente bëhen edhe kthesat në rrugën e jetës.
Është, pastaj, edhe një aspekt i dytë i kthesës në rrugën e Zotit: shpërblimi, shlyerja e të keqes së bërë. Sa më shumë kalon koha, aq më shumë ndjehen pasojat e gabimeve të kryera në rrjedhë vitesh; e edhe në shekujt e kaluar, gjë që kërkon ndryshimin e stilit të jetës dhe lindjen e një jete të re. Kërkon  kthimin e njeriut të çdo epoke, edhe të vetë epokave,  në rrugën e Zotit.
Por, a ka njerëz, që kanë vërtet aftësinë për ta ndryshuar botën? Botën e madhe, a botën e vogël, rreth vetes? Ne sot po kujtojmë vetëm një: Shën Gasprin e Bufalos. I lindur në Romë, më 1768 e i shuguruar meshtar më 1808, iu kushtua ungjillëzimit të karrocierëve dhe të fshatarëve të rrethinave romake. Themeloi, për ta, Kongregatën e Gjakut të paçmueshëm të Jezu Krishtit, në të cilin mori pjesë edhe Papa Piu IX. Luftoi me të gjitha forcat shoqëritë e fshehta të masonerisë. I ngarkuar nga Leoni XII me misionin ndërmjet cubave, ia doli mbanë, vetëm me Kryq e me mëshirë, ta reduktojë fenomenin dhe t’u rikthejë paqen e sigurinë viseve të tronditura prej tij. Vdiq në Romë, më 1837. U shenjtërua nga Piu XII, në vitin 1954. Ndikimi i tij shndërrues vijon të ndjehet edhe në zhvillimet e kohëve moderne*

----------


## ribaldi

*sot është koha e mëshirës*


*Françesku kremtoi sot paradite, në Bazilikën e Shën Pjetrit, Meshën e mbylljes së Sinodit kushtuar familjes, duke i ftuar Etërit sinodalë të vijojnë rrugën që dëshrion Zoti, udhën e Mëshirës Hyjnore, pa iu errësuar kurrë sytë nga pesimizmi e nga mëkati.
Fjala “mëshirë” u përsërit disa herë në homelinë e Papës, duke kujtuar edhe Jubileun, që do të hapet më 8 dhjetorin e ardhshëm. E gjatë homelisë, Papa komentoi tre leximet liturgjike të kësaj së diele. Të tre kanë në qendër të vëmendjes mëshirën e Zotit, kanë atësinë e Tij, që zbulohet vazhdimisht në Jezusin, kujtoi, e në vijim theksoi se Ati kujdeset për bijtë e tij, i shoqëron në shtegtim, e mbështet të verbërin e të çalin, gruan shtatzënë e lehonën. Atësia e Tij, vijoi të kujtojë Françesku, hap udhën e ngushëllimit, pas lotëve e hidhërimeve, që e mundojnë aq shumë zemrën njerëzore.
U ndalua edhe te Psalmi, Ati i Shenjtë, posaçërisht tek thirrja e gëzimit, që populli i Zotit drejton kah qielli: “Në të shkuar ecnim e qanim, por në kthim do të vijmë plot me gëzim”(Ps. 125,6).
Duke u ndaluar posaçërisht tek Ungjilli i ditës, Françesku kujtoi se lidhej drejtpërdrejt me leximin e parë: ashtu si Populli i Izraelit u çlirua nga robëria falë atësisë së Hyjit, kështu edhe Bartimeu u lirua nga verbëria, falë mëshirës së Jezusit:
“Jezusi dëshiron të bisedojë me secilin prej nesh, të bisedojë për jetën, për ngjarjet reale. Prej këndej, pas shërimit, Zoti i thotë këtij njeriu: ‘Feja jote të shpëtoi!’. Gjë e bukur të vëresh sesi Krishti e admiron fenë e Bartimeut, duke i besuar. Sepse Jezusi beson në ne,  shumë më tepër se besojmë ne vetë në vetvete”.
Por duhet vërejtur edhe një hollësi, shtoi Papa gjatë homelisë. Jezusi i drejtohet të verbërit, duke përdorur dy shprehje interesante: “Zemër! Ki besim” si dhe "Çohu!",“Ngreju!, ashtu si u kishte thënë shumë të sëmurëve të tjerë, të cilët i pati marrë për dore, duke i shëruar:  “Vetëm Jezusi i jep njeriut forcën për t’i përballuar situatat më të rënda”.
Por nuk është e lehtë ta ndjekësh pas Jezusin. Nuk mungojnë edhe tundimet. Papa kujtoi, gjatë homelisë, vetëm dy. Asnjë nga dishepujt nuk u ndalua për ta dëgjuar nga afër britmën e njeriut të verbër. Vijuan udhën qetë-qetë, si të mos kishte ndodhur gjë. Nëse Bartimeu ishte i verbër, shpjegoi Papa, ata ishin të shurdhër, thjesht sepse verbëria e lypësit nuk ishte problemi i tyre. Mund të na ndodhë edhe ne – tërhoqi vëmendjen Françesku - ashtu si këtyre dishepujve. Jemi me Jezusin, por nuk mendojmë si Jezusi. Mund të flasim për Të e të punojmë për Të, por të jetojmë larg zemrës së Atij, që kujdeset gjithnjë për njeriun e plagosur: “Feja, që nuk di të rrënjoset në jetën e njerëzve, mbetet e thatë e, në vend që të krijojë oaza, krijon shkretëtira të tjera”.   
Duke ndjekur historinë e Bartimeut të verbër, Papa kujtoi se ai u shërua dhe u bashkua me ata, që ecnin pas Jezusit. T’i kërkojmë Atij - përfundoi Françesku- sy të shëruar e të shpëtuar, që dinë të përhapin dritë, për të kujtuar Atë, që ua ktheu dritën. “Pa iu nënshtruar pesimizmit e mëkatit, ta kërkojmë e ta shikojmë lumninë e Zotit, që shkëlqen në njeriun e gjallë”.*

----------


## ribaldi

*Zoti do si të ishte nënë, gjithnjë e besnikërisht*


*

“Zoti preket në shpirt e përmallohet për ne, si nëna kur e merr foshnjën e vet në krahë”. Është një nga figurat, që Papa përdori në katekizmin e audiencës së përgjithshme, mbajtur në Sallën e Palit VI, në Vatikan. E, në të mërkurën e parë të vitit të ri 2016, nisi një cikël të ri katekizmi, kushtuar “mëshirës, shikuar me syrin e Biblës”, për ta mësuar mëshirën, theksoi, duke dëgjuar çka na mëson vetë Zoti, me Fjalën e Tij.
As rrufetë, as vetëtimat e as bubullimat e një Zoti zemrak dhe indiferent, nuk shkrepin mbi punët e njerëzve, sepse duket tepër lart e edhe tepër larg për t’u marrë me ta.  Kush e përdor këtë shprehje të stërpërsëritur, për të pohuar largësinë e Zotit, e bën këtë vetëm e vetëm sepse nuk e ka provuar kurrë afërsinë mahnitëse të Atit të mirë e të vëmendshëm. Ndërsa Zoti, kujtoi Papa në fillim të katekizmit, është pikërisht ashtu si thotë vetë për vetveten, në dialog me Moisiun, kur vetëquhet “i mëshirshëm e përdëllyes, i ngadalshëm në zemërim e i pasur me dashuri e besnikëri”.
Mirësi deri në  palcë
E kështu është Zoti që në krye e deri në fund të Biblës, shpjegoi Françesku, duke e nisur, me një vështrim mbi Besëlidhjen e Vjetër, ciklin e katekizmit të tij jubilar. Që në fillim, mëshira duket si emër i Zotit - pohoi Papa - shprehje kjo, që e përdori edhe si titull të librit të tij intervistë të sapo botuar. Françesku i shqyrtoi një nga një katër epitetet biblike të Zotit, duke nisur nga i pari: “Zoti është i mëshirshëm”:
“Figura, që kujton Bibla, është ajo e një Zoti që preket, përmallohet për ne, si nëna kur e merr foshnjën e vet në krahë, me një dëshirë të vetme: dëshirën për ta dashur, për ta mbrojtur, për ta ndihmuar, gati të japë për të gjithçka, edhe vetveten. Këtë figurë na kujton termi ‘i mëshirshëm’. Na kujton një dashuri, që depërton në të gjitha përmbrendcat, deri në palcë”.
Përqafimi i Atit
Epiteti i dytë, të cilin e gjejmë në  Librin e Daljes, është “i dhembshur”, në kuptimin, pohon Papa, plot me hir, plot me dhembshuri. E, në madhështinë e Tij, përkulet mbi të ligshtin e të varfërin, gati gjithnjë për ta pranuar, për ta kuptuar, për ta falur:
“Është ashtu, si ati i shëmëbëlltyrës që e takojmë në Ungjillin e Shën Lukës; atë, i cili nuk grihet nga mllefi e mëria, pas braktisjes së djalit të vogël, por përkundrazi, vijon ta presë, sepse është gjak nga gjaku i tij. E pastaj, sa e sheh, ngarend ta marrë në krahë, nuk e lë as ta mbarojë rrëfimin, aq i madh është gëzimi, kur shikon se iu kthye përsëri, se e gjeti prap djalin e humbur”.
Dashuri durimtare, pa interes, nxitëse
Përveç kësaj, vijoi Françesku, Zoti është i ngadalshëm në zemërim, sepse Ai është “frymëmarrja e pafundme e shpirtmadhësisë dhe e aftësisë për të mbartur, për të duruar”; aftësi, që njeriu nuk e ka e, posaçërisht, i kartërti epitet ky, është i madh në dashuri e besnikëri:
“Sa i bukur është ky përkufizim i Zotit(…). Fjala ‘dashuri’ e përdorur këtu, tregon dhembshurinë, hirin, mirësinë. Nuk është dashuri telenovele… Është dashuri, që bën hapin e parë, që nuk varet nga meritat njerëzore, por nga aftësia për të dhuruar pa fund e pa asnjë shpërblim. Është nxitje hyjnore, të cilën s’ka gjë që e ndal, as vetë mëkati, sepse mund e di të shkojë përtej mëkatit, të ngadhënjejë mbi të keqen e edhe ta falë”.
“Besnik përgjithmonë"
Për të përfunduar Françesku citoi një fragment nga Psalmi 121, që kremton Zotin si “Rojtar”, Zotin, që rri gjithnjë syhapur mbi njerëzimin; e më pas,  kujtoi një frazë, shkëputur nga Letra e Shën Palit, drejtuar Timoteut, kushtuar Zotit, i cili mbetet gjithnjë besnik, edhe përballë pabesisë njerëzore:
“Besnikëria në mëshirë është pikërisht qenia e Zotit. Prej këndej, Zoti është plotësisht i besueshëm. Është prani e fuqishme, e përhershme. E kjo, edhe siguria e fesë sonë. Atëherë, në këtë Jubile të Mëshirës,  t’ia besojmë plotësisht veten Atij, për të provuar gëzimin se duhemi nga ky Zot mëshirëmadh e përdëllimplotë, i ngadalshëm në zemërim e i madh në dashuri e në besnikëri”.
E, gjithnjë në frymën e Vitit Jubilar, Papa Françesku uroi, në përfundim të audiencës, që kapërcimi i Portës Shenjte t’u japë zemër të gjithëve për  t’iu kushtuar veprave të mëshirës trupore e shpirtërore.*

----------


## ribaldi

*
Lutja e Papës Françesku për Jubileun e Mëshirës*

[B]
O Zot, Jezu Krisht,
Ti na mësove të jemi të mëshirshëm
si Ati qiellor,
e na kujtove se kush të shikon Ty, shikon Atin.
Tregonae fytyrën tënde, e do të shëlbohemi!
Shikimi yt plot me dashuri,
çliroi Zakeun e Mateun nga skllavëria e parasë;
frymëzoi kurorëthyersen e edhe Madalenën
për ta kërkuar vetëm në Ty lumturinë;
e bëri të qajë Pjetrin pas tradhtisë,
e i siguroi Parrizin hajdutit të penduar.
Bëj që secili nga ne ta dëgjojë,
si t’i drejtohej atij vetë,
zërin tënd, që i pati thënë samaritanes:
“Ah, sikur ta njihje ti Fjalën e Zotit!”.
Ti je fytyra e dukshme e Atit të padukshëm,
e  Zotit, që e dëfton gjithëpushtetin
me falje e mëshirë!
Premto që Kisha të jetë kudo në botë
fytyra Jote e dukshme,
Fytyrë e Zotit të saj, të ngjallur e në lumni.

Ti deshe që shërbëtorët e tu të ishin  
të veshur me ligështi; 
që kështu ta ndjenin më fort përdëllimin,
për të gjithë ata,
që janë në terrin e padijes e të gabimit:
“Bëj që kushdo t’u afrohet shërbëtorëve të tu,
të jetë i mirëpritur, i dashur, i falur nga vetë Zoti!
Dërgoje Shpirtin e shugurona të gjithë
me bagmin tënd.
Kështu Viti Jubilar
të jetë vërtet vit hiri hyjnor,
e Kisha jote, me entuziazëm të ri
të mund t’u çojë të varfërve
lajmin e mirë,
t’u shpallë të* burgosurve e të shtypurve lirinë,
të verbërve t’ua kthejë dritën e syve.

Këtë ta kërkojmë,
me ndërmjetësinë Marisë,
Nënës së Mëshirës,
Ty, që jeton e mbretëron, së bashku me Atin,
edhe me Shpirtin Shenjt,
për gjithë shekujt e shekujve.
Amen!*

----------


## ribaldi

*Papa: të gjejmë mënyra të reja 

për të rrëfyer mrekullinë e Mëshirës së Zotit*
*

Të gjenden “mënyra të reja” për t’u kumtuar të gjithëve “mrekullinë” e Mëshirës së Hyjit. Kjo porosia e Papës drejtuar ipeshkvijve të Filipineve, me rastin e asamblesë së tyre të 112-të plenare që mbahet në Cebu. Letra papnore, nënshkruar nga kardinali Parolin, u lexua nga nunci apostolik në Filipine, imzot Giuseppe Pinto, gjatë Meshës së hapjes së punimeve të asamblesë së ipeshkvijve të vendit.
Në Mesazh, Papa nënvizon se si detyra parësore e Kishës është kumtimi i “dashurisë së qëndrueshme të Zotit” për të gjithë njerëzit, duke shpreh urimin që Jubileu i Mëshirës Hyjnore të mund të jetë vërtetë rast “për ta përqendruar vështrimin tonë akoma më me vëmendje mbi mëshirën, që të mund të bëhet shenjë edhe më efikase e veprës së Atit Qiellor për jetën tonë njerëzore”.
Në rendin e ditës së asamblesë së Konferencës ipeshkëvnore të Filipineve, në të cilën marrin pjesë 98 prelatë, janë disa tema, ndër të cilat edhe zgjedhjet e ardhshme presidenciale e legjislative të 9 majit. Por, në plan të parë është sidomos Kongresi 51 Eukaristik Ndërkombëtar, i cili hapet këtë të diele në Cebu, me mase 10 mijë pjesëmarrës nga 57 kombe të ndryshme të botës, ndër ta 20 kardinaj e 50 ipeshkvij aziatikë. Tema e zgjedhur për Kongresin e 51-të Eukaristik Ndërkombëtar, në të cilin Papa Françesku ka dërguar kardinali Charles Maung Bo, kryeipeshkëv i Yangon-it, është “Krishti në ju, shpresë e lavdisë”, marrë nga letra e shën Palit drejtuar Kolosianëve.*

----------


## ribaldi

Françesku: kush hyn në shenjtërore, të ndjehet si në shtëpi

*Papa Françesku në audiencën me pjesëmarrësit në Jubileun 

e veprimtarëve të shtegtimeve dhe të rektorëve të shenjtëroreve -* 


*Sidomos gjatë Jubileut të Mëshirës, çdo shtegtar duhet të ndjehet i mirëpritur dhe i dashur nga Kisha. Kështu pohoi Papa Françesku në audiencën me pjesëmarrësit në Jubileun e veprimtarëve të shtegtimeve dhe të rektorëve të shenjtëroreve, të cilët i priti në Vatikan. Mikpritja, nënvizoi Ati i Shenjtë, është me rëndësi themelore për ungjillëzimin. Papa i ftoi sërish meshtarët të jenë të mëshirshëm me ata, që shkojnë për t’u rrëfyer.
Në shenjtërore jetohet thellë përshpirtëria popullore
Shtegtimi në shenjtërore është një nga shprehjet më të bukura të fesë së Popullit të Zotit, theksoi Papa vlerësimin e tij për përshpirtërinë popullore, e cila i vjen që nga gjyshërit e vitet e kaluara në Argjentinë. Ati i Shenjtë e quan “formë e mirëfilltë ungjillëzimi, që ka nevojë të promovohet e vlerësohet, pa ia minimizuar rëndësinë”:
“Do të ishte gabim të mendohej se kush shkon në shtegtim jeton një përshpirtëri jo personale, por masive. Në të vërtetë, shtegtari mbart me vete historinë e vet, fenë e dritëhijet e jetës së vet. Secili mban në zemër një dëshirë të veçantë e një lutje të veçantë”.
Kush hyn në shenjtërore, të ndjehet si në shtëpi
Kush hyn në shenjtërore, vijoi Papa Françesku, e ndjen se pritet si në shtëpi të vet. E kuptojnë dhe e mbështesin, sepse shenjtërorja është vërtet, vend i privilegjuar për ta takuar Zotin e për të prekur me dorë mëshirën e Tij. Po të njëjtën gjë ndjen edhe meshtari, që rrëfen mëkatarët në një shenjtërore. Për Papën, “mikpritja” e besimtarëve është çështje tejet e rëndësishme:
 “Me mikpritjen, si të thuash, ‘vemë në lojë gjithçka’. Mikpritje plot dashuri, festive, e përzemërt dhe plot durim! Duhet durim eh! Ungjijtë na e paraqesin Jezusin gjithnjë mikpritës ndaj atyre, që i afrohen, sidomos ndaj të sëmurëve, mëkatarëve, të mënjanuarve. E ta kujtojmë shprehjen e Tij: ‘Kush ju pret ju, më pret mua, e kush më pret mua, pret Atë, që më ka dërguar!’.”
Mikpritja, vendimtare për ungjillëzimin
Jezusi, kujtoi Papa Françesku, jo vetëm ka folur për mikpritje, por edhe e ka vënë në jetë. E mëkatarë si Mateu e Xakeu, kur e presin Jezusin në shtëpi, e ndryshojnë krejtësisht jetën. Është interesante, vërejti Ati i Shenjtë, që Libri i Veprave të Apostujve mbyllet me skenën e shën Palit, i cili, i burgosur në Romë, priste të gjithë ata, që shkonin tek ai. Shtëpia e tij pra, ishte vend ku kumtohej Ungjilli:
“Mikpritja është vërtet vendimtare për ungjillëzimin. Nganjëherë, mjafton thjesht një fjalë, një buzëqeshje, për ta bërë personin të ndjehet i mirëpritur e i dashur. Shtegtari, që mbërrin në shenjtërore, është shpesh i lodhur, i uritur, i etur… E nganjëherë, kjo gjendje fizike është pasqyrë edhe e gjendjes shpirtërore. Prandaj, ky njeri ka nevojë të pritet mirë, si në planin material, ashtu edhe në atë shpirtëror”.
Shtegtari duhet ta ndjejë gëzimin e mikpritjes
Shtegtari, nënvizoi Papa, duhet të trajtohet jo thjesht si mik, si i ftuar, por si familjar. Duhet ta ndjejë veten në shtëpi, ta ndjejë se e presin me padurim, se e duan dhe e shohin me sytë e mëshirës e të dhembshurisë. E kjo vlen edhe për një “turist kureshtar”, tha Papa, i cili hyn në shenjtërore jo si shtegtar, por si dikush, që ndoshta e kërkon Zotin me gjithë shpirt, nganjëherë, pa e kuptuar as vetë:
“Të bëjmë ç’është e mundur që çdo shtegtar ta ndjejë gëzimin se, më në fund, e kuptojnë dhe e duan. Në këtë mënyrë, kur të kthehet në shtëpi, do të ndjejë nostalgji për ç’ka provuar e do të dëshirojë të kthehet, por, sidomos, do të dëshirojë ta vazhdojë rrugën e fesë në jetën e përditshme”.
Rrëfyestarët ta kenë zemrën plot me mëshirë
Mikpritje krejtësisht e veçantë, vuri në dukje Papa Françesku, është ajo e mbarështuesve të faljes së Zotit. Shenjtërorja është shtëpia e faljes së mëkateve, ku secili takohet me dhembshurinë e Zotit, që i mëshiron të gjithë pa përjashtim:
“Kush i afrohet rrëfyestores, e bën, sepse është penduar për mëkatin e vet: është penduar për mëkatin e vet. E ndjen nevojën t’i afrohet asaj… E percepton qartë se Zoti nuk e dënon, por e pret dhe e përqafon, si ati i djalit plangprishës, për t’i kthyer dinjitetin si bir i Hyjit (shih Lk 15,20-24). Meshtarët, që shërbejnë në shenjtërore, duhet ta kenë zemrën plot me mëshirë; qëndrimi i tyre duhet të jetë ai i një ati”.
“Le ta jetojmë me fe e me gëzim këtë Jubile – përfundoi Papa Françesku – ta jetojmë si një shtegtim të vetëm e të madh”.*

----------


## ribaldi

*Papa: ta komunikojmë të vërtetën me mëshirë, 

të krijojmë ura, pa përjashtime*


*Komunikimi duhet të ndërtojë ura, të shërojë plagët dhe të prekë zemrat e njerëzve. Është ideja kryesore, që përshkon Mesazhin e Papës Françesku për Ditën e 50-të Botërore të Komunikimit Shoqëror, me temë “Komunikimi e Mëshira: takim i frytshëm”. Në dokumentin e publikuar sot, Ati i Shenjtë thekson se pushteti i vërtetë i komunikimit është “afërsia” me njerëzit e me problemet e kësaj bote. Papa u kërkon të krishterëve të komunikojnë të vërtetën me dashuri, pa i gjykuar njerëzit. Bën, gjithashtu, thirrje që rrjetet shoqërore të kthehen në vende të mëshirshme, ku të favorizohen marrëdhëniet e vërteta dhe ndarja e problemeve të të tjerëve.
         “Çdo gjë që themi e si e themi, çdo fjalë e çdo gjest duhet të shprehë dhembshurinë, ëmbëlsinë dhe faljen e Zotit për të gjithë”. Në Vitin Shenjt kushtuar Mëshirës Hyjnore, Papa Françesku kujton së pari, se “dashuria, për natyrën e saj, është komunikim”. Prandaj, “jemi të thirrur të komunikojmë, si bij të Zotit, me të gjithë, pa përjashtim”. Në veçanti, lexohet në Mesazh, “është karakteristikë e gjuhës dhe e veprimeve të Kishës të transmetojë” mëshirën e Zotit e të prekë zemrat e njerëzve. Kështu, Françesku i fton komunikatorët ta përhapin ngrohtësinë e Kishës Nënë, që u jep përmbajtje fjalëve të fesë dhe ndez atë shkëndijë, e cila i bën ato të gjalla.
Komunikimi duhet të krijojë ura
         Komunikimi, nënvizon Papa, është në gjendje të krijojë ura, të favorizojë takimin e përfshirjen e njerëzve në shoqëri. Ati i Shenjtë lavdëron ata gazetarë, që “impenjohen për t’i zgjedhur me kujdes fjalët e gjestet, në mënyrë që të kapërcehen keqkuptimet, të shërohet kujtesa e plagosur dhe të arrihet paqja e harmonia”. Fjalët, ngul këmbë Ati i Shenjtë, “mund të ndërtojnë ura”, si në ambientin fizik, ashtu edhe në atë digjital. Papa i fton komunikatorët të dalin nga rrethet vicioze të fjalëve, që dënojnë e që kërkojnë hakmarrje, pasi shprehin mesazhe plot urrejtje. Fjala e të krishterit, nënvizon, edhe kur duhet të dënojë me vendosmëri të keqen, nuk duhet t’i prishë marrëdhëniet dhe komunikimin njerëzor.
         E këtu, Papa kujton se mëshira, dhembshuria, janë në gjendje t’i shërojnë marrëdhëniet e të sjellin paqen e harmoninë në familje e në bashkësi, pa i lënë njerëzit të mbeten të mbërthyer në kurthin e plagëve e të mllefeve të vjetra. “E kjo – nënvizon Ati i Shenjtë – vlen edhe për marrëdhëniet ndërmjet popujve”. Duke cituar Shekspirin, nga “Tregtari i Venedikut”, Papa pohon se mëshira nuk është detyrim, por zbret nga qielli si shiu i bekuar për tokën. Është bekim i dyfishtë, për atë që e jep mëshirën e për atë, që e merr.
Gjuha e politikës të mos i fryjë zjarrit të frikës
         Edhe gjuha e politikës dhe e diplomacisë, thekson më tej Ati i Shenjtë, duhet të frymëzohet nga mëshira, e cila nuk dorëzohet. Papa u bën thirrje të gjithë atyre, që kanë përgjegjësi institucionale e politike, sidomos atyre, që ndikojnë në formimin e opinionit publik, të kenë kujdes si shprehen për opozitarët, edhe për ata që gabojnë. “Është lehtë të biesh pre e tundimit për t’i shfrytëzuar situata të tilla, duke i fryrë kështu zjarrit të mosbesimit, të frikës e të urrejtjes – shkruan Françesku. Duhet guxim për t’i orientuar njerëzit drejt proceseve të pajtimit e, është pikërisht ai guxim pozitiv e krijues, që jep zgjidhje të vërteta për konflikte të lashta e mundësi për të realizuar paqen e qëndrueshme”.
Ta komunikojmë të vërtetën me dashuri
         Sa do të doja, dëshiron me zjarr Papa, që “mënyra jonë e komunikimit e, edhe shërbimi ynë si barinj të Kishës, të mos shprehnin krenarinë plot arrogancë të triumfit mbi armikun, as të mos i poshtëronin ata, të cilët mendësia e botës i konsideron pa vlerë, për t’u hedhur!” Ati i Shenjtë i kthehet ndarjes ndërmjet mëkatit e mëkatarit, duke nënvizuar se mëkati duhet dënuar, por mëkatari duhet trajtuar me mëshirë, pasi nëse ai njeh vetëm ftohtësinë e gjykimit, nuk mund të ndryshojë ashtu siç mund të bëjë, nëse i ofrojmë ngrohtësi dhe i kuptojmë problemet e jetës së tij. Duke kujtuar Ungjillin e shën Gjonit, ku Krishti na thotë se “e vërteta do të na bëjë të lirë” (Gjn 8,32), Papa i këshillon barinjtë e Kishës “të paralajmërojnë ata që gabojnë, duke denoncuar keqdashjen dhe padrejtësinë e disa sjelljeve, në mënyrë që të çlirohen viktimat e të ngrihen sërish në këmbë ata, që kanë rënë” në nivele të papranueshme. Së fundi, thekson se e vërteta është Krishti, i cili duhet kumtuar me dashuri, sepse vetëm kështu preken zemrat e mëkatarëve e jo me fjalë e gjeste të ashpra e moraliste, që e mbyllin njeriun në guackën e vet mbrojtëse, pa e orientuar drejt çlirimit nga mëkati.
Ta mendojmë shoqërinë si familje
         Ndokush, tha Papa, mendon se shoqëria, që bazohet tek mëshira, karakterizohet nga një idealizëm i pajustifikuar e është tepër e butë. Por, nëse mendojmë për marrëdhëniet brenda familjes, kujtohemi se prindërit na kanë inkurajuar në jetë, më shumë duke na lavdëruar për aftësitë tona, se sa duke na kritikuar për dështimet. Edhe shoqëria, kërkoi Ati i Shenjtë, duhet të jetë një shtëpi apo familje me dyer të hapura e mikpritëse, jo hapësirë, ku njerëzit e ndjejnë veten të huaj e mundohen t’ia hedhin njëri-tjetrit. Për këtë, është themelore t’ua vemë veshin të tjerëve, këshillon Papa. “T’ua vesh veshin të tjerëve është më shumë se të dëgjosh – nënvizon Françesku. Dëgjimi ka të bëjë me informacionin; ndërsa, t’ua vesh veshin të tjerëve të kujton komunikimin e kërkon afërsi”. Pra, të mos jemi spektatorë, por t’i bëjmë tonat pyetjet e dyshimet, të përshkojmë së bashku udhën e jetës me të tjerët, duke i vënë aftësitë e talentet, me përvuajtëri, në shërbim të së mirës së përbashkët. “Të dimë t’ua vëmë veshin të tjerëve – shkruan Papa, që e konsideron këtë si përvojën e Moisiut para kaçubes në flakë, nga e cila i fliste Zoti – është hir i jashtëzakonshëm, është dhuratë, të cilën duhet ta kërkojmë për ne e pastaj të ushtrohemi që ta zbatojmë në praktikë”.
Edhe në rrjetet shoqërore, të komunikojmë me mëshirë
         Më pas, Papa i drejtohet botës digjitale e rrjeteve shoqërore, të afta, sipas tij, të favorizojnë marrëdhëniet njerëzore e të promovojnë të mirën e shoqërisë. Por, paralajmëron Ati i Shenjtë, ato mund të çojnë edhe drejt polarizimit e ndarjes së shoqërisë në grupe. “Ambienti digjital – thekson – është një shesh, një vend takimi, ku mund të përkëdhelësh ose të plagosësh, të diskutosh me fryt ose t’i linçosh moralisht të tjerët”. Edhe në rrjet, nënvizon Françesku, mund të krijohet qytetërim i vërtetë. Kush hyn në të mban përgjegjësi për të tjerët, të cilët nuk i shohim, por janë njerëz realë, me dinjitet, që duhet respektuar, duke përdorur mëshirën e dhembshurinë.
 Komunikimi, e përfundon reflektimin e tij Ati i Shenjtë, ua ka hapur horizontin shumë njerëzve. Ai është dhuratë e Zotit, por edhe përgjegjësi e njeriut. “Më pëlqen ta quaj këtë pushtet të komunikimit si ‘afërsi’”, shkruan Papa Françesku. “Takimi ndërmjet komunikimit e mëshirës është i frytshëm, në masën me të cilën krijon atë afërsi, që kujdeset për tjetrin, e ngushëllon, e shëron, e shoqëron dhe feston me të. Në një botë të përçarë, të fragmentuar, të polarizuar, të komunikosh me mëshirë do të thotë të kontribuosh në krijimin e një afërsie të bukur, të lirë e solidare ndërmjet bijve të Zotit e vëllezërve në humanitet”.*

----------


## ribaldi

*Françesku: falja e mëshira, më të forta se mendjemadhësia e intoleranca*


*I krishteri është i thirrur ta dëshmojë çdo ditë “jetën e re”, që mori në Pagëzim. Këtë pohoi Papa Françesku në lutjen e Engjëllit të Tënzot, kremtuar në Sheshin e Shën Pjetrit, pas Meshës në Kapelën Sikstine, gjatë së  cilës pagëzoi 26 fëmijë. Papa pohoi edhe se Shpirti Shenjt  na  shtyn të ecim në udhën impenjative, por edhe të gëzueshme, të dashurisë së krishterë, drejt vëllezërve tanë.
Jezusi merr nga Gjoni Pagëzimin në lumin Jordan e, ndërsa lutet, mbi Të zbret Shpirti Shenjt. Françesku e shtjelloi meditimin e tij, duke u nisur nga ky dëftim i mrekullueshëm hyjnor, që rrëfehet në të katër Ungjijtë. Papa vërejti se në Pagëzimin e krishterë, Shpirti Shenjt është autori kryesor: është Ai, që e djeg dhe e shkatërron mëkatin e rrjedhshëm, duke ia rikthyer të pagëzuarit bukurinë e hirit hyjnor.
Shpirti Shenjt na çliron nga sundimi i errësirës
Është gjithnjë Shpirti Shenjt, vijoi, që na çliron nga sundimi i errësirës, domethënë, nga mëkati, e na çon në mbretërinë e dritës, të dashurisë, të vërtetësisë, të paqes:
“Një realitet i tillë mahnitës, që na bën bij të Zotit, na ngarkon njëkohësisht edhe me përgjegjësinë për ta ndjekur pas Jezusin, Shërbëtorin e bindur, e për t’i përvetësuar tiparet e Tij: butësinë, përvujtërinë, dhimbsurinë. Por kjo nuk është aspak e lehtë: posaçërisht nëse rreth nesh ka shumë intolerancë, fodullëk, zemërngushtësi. Por, me forcën, që gurron nga Shpirti Shenjt, ne mund ta bëjmë këtë, mund ta ndjekim Krishtin, mund të përpiqemi t’i përngjajmë”.
Të krishterët, të thirrur në rrugën e bamirësisë ndaj vëllezërve tanë
Shpirti Shenjt, që e morëm për herë të parë në ditën e Pagëzimit tonë, vijoi Papa, na e hap zemrën për të Vërtetën, të Vërtetën e plotë:
“Shpirti Shenjt e çon jetën tonë në shtegun impenjativ, por të gëzueshëm, të bamirësisë e të solidaritetit ndaj vëllezërve tanë. Shpirti na jep butësi e falje hyjnore e na  mbush përplot me forcën e pamposhtur të mëshirës së Atit. Të mos e harrojmë se Shpirti Shenjt është prani e gjallë e gjallëruese në zemrën e atij, që e merr. Lutet në ne e na mbush me gëzim shpirtëror”.
Bashkim me Jezusin, me angazhimin për të jetuar si të krishterë
Në festën e Pagëzimit të Jezusit, Françesku na kërkon të gjithëve ta rikujtojmë ditën e Pagëzimit tonë e t’a falënderojmë Zotin për këtë dhuratë. Kështu, nënvizoi, e vëmë më mirë në dukje bashkimin tonë me Krishtin, me angazhimin që të jetojmë si të krishterë, si gjymtyrë të gjalla të Kishës e të njerëzimit të ri, në të cilin të gjithë janë vëllezër. Papa u dha, më pas, besimtarëve, një “detyrë shtëpiake”: të kërkojnë datën e Pagëzimit të tyre:
“Ta kremtosh këtë ditë, do të thotë ta ripohosh bashkimin me Jezusin, duke u angazhuar të jetojmë si të krishterë, anëtarë të Kishës e të njerëzimit të ri, në gjirin e të cilit të gjithë janë vëllezër”.
Pas lutjes së Engjëllit të Tënzot, Françesku i përshëndeti dhe u dha një bekim të veçantë të gjithë fëmijëve të pagëzuar kohët e fundit, por edhe të rinjve e të rriturve, të cilët i morën këto ditë sakramentet e para të krishtera ose që po përgatiten t’i marrin.
“Hiri i Krishtit – përfundoi - i shoqëroftë sot e përgjithmonë!”.*

----------


## ribaldi

*Misericordiæ Vultus

Bulla e shpalljes

së vitit të jashtëzakonshëm

të mëshirës

ph

Françesku

ipeshkëv i Romës*

*shërbëtor i shërbëtorëve të Hyjit

atyre që do ta lexojnë këtë letër

hir, mëshirë e paqe*

*
1. Jezu Krishti është fytyra e mëshirës së Atit. Misteri i fesë së krishterë duket se gjen në këtë fjalë sintezën e saj. Ajo u bë e gjallë, e dukshme dhe ka arritur kulmin e saj në Jezusin e Nazaretit. Ati, «i pasur me mëshirë» (Ef 2,4)[1], pasi ia zbuloi emrin e vet Moisiut si «Hyji i mëshirshëm e i butë, i ngadalshëm në zemërim e plot dashuri e besnikëri» (Dal 34,6), nuk reshti duke bërë të njohur, në mënyra të ndryshme e në shumë momente të historisë, natyrën e vet hyjnore. Në «plotësinë e kohës» (Gal 4,4), kur gjithçka ishte sipas planit të tij të shpëtimit, Ai dërgoi Birin e vet të lindur nga Virgjëra Mari për të na zbuluar përfundimisht dashurinë e vet. Ai që sheh Atë sheh Atin (khs. Gjn 14,9). Jezusi i Nazaretit me fjalën, veprimet dhe personin[2] e vet zbulon mëshirën e Hyjit.

2. Gjithmonë kemi nevojë ta sodisim misterin e mëshirës. Është burim gëzimi, qetësie dhe paqeje. Është kusht për shpëtimin tonë. Mëshirë: është fjala që zbulon misterin e Trinisë së Shenjtë. Mëshirë: është veprimi i fundit dhe më i madhi me të cilin Hyji na del përpara. Mëshirë: është ligji themelor që banon në zemrën e çdo personi kur shikon me sy të sinqertë vëllain që e takon gjatë jetës. Mëshirë: është rruga që bashkon Hyjin dhe njeriun, sepse ia hap zemrën shpresës se jemi të dashur gjithmonë pa marrë parasysh kufizimin e mëkatit tonë.

3. Ka momente kur në mënyrë edhe më të fortë jemi të thirrur ta ngulim fort shikimin tonë te mëshira për t’u bërë ne vetë shenjë efikase e veprimit të Atit. Për këtë arsye shpalla një Jubile të Jashtëzakonshëm të Mëshirës si kohë të volitshme për Kishën, që ta bëjë më të fortë dhe më efikase dëshminë e besimtarëve.

Viti i Shenjtë do të hapet më 8 dhjetor 2015, të kremten e të zënit pa mëkat të Zojës së Bekuar. Kjo festë liturgjike tregon mënyrën e veprimit të Hyjit qysh prej fillimittë historisë sonë. Pas mëkatit të Adamit dhe të Evës, Hyji nuk ka dashur ta lërë njerëzimin në duart e të keqes. Për këtë arsye ka menduar dhe ka dashur Marinë të Shenjtë dhe të papërlyer në dashuri (khs. Ef 1,4), që të bëhej Nëna e Shëlbuesit të njeriut. Para peshës së mëkatit, Hyji përgjigjet me plotësinë e faljes. Mëshira do të jetë gjithmonë më e madhe, sesa çdo mëkat dhe askush nuk mund t’i vërë një kufi dashurisë së Hyjit që fal. Në festën e Zojës së Papërlyerdo të kem gëzimin të hap Derën e Shenjtë. Në këtë rast do të jetë një Derë e Mëshirës, ku kushdo që do të hyjëdo të provojë dashurinë e Hyjit që ngushëllon, që fal dhe që dhuron shpresë.

Një të diel më pas, të tretën e Kohës së Ardhjes, do të hapet Dera e Shenjtë në Katedralen e Romës, në Bazilikën e Shën Gjonit në Lateran. Pastaj, do të hapet Dera e Shenjtë në Bazilikat e tjera Papnore. Po atë të diel caktoj që në çdo kishë të veçantë, në Katedrale që është kisha nënë për të gjithë besimtarët, apo edhe në Konkatedrale apo në një kishë me një domethënie të veçantë, të hapet gjatë gjithë Vitit të Shenjtë një Derë e tillë e Mëshirës. Sipas zgjedhjes së Ipeshkvit, ajo mund të hapet edhe në Shenjtërore, vende ku shkojnë shumë shtegtarë, që në këto vende të shenjta shpesh preken në zemër nga hiri dhe gjejnë rrugën e kthimit. Pra, çdo kishë e veçantë do të jetë e përfshirë drejtpërsëdrejti për ta jetuar këtë Vit të shenjtë si një moment të veçantë hiri e ripërtëritjeje shpirtërore. Prandaj Jubileu do të kremtohet në Romë dhe në kishat e veçanta, si shenjë e dukshme e bashkimit të mbarë Kishës.

4. Kam zgjedhur datën 8 dhjetor, sepse është plot me domethënie për historinë e fundit të Kishës. Faktikisht do ta hap Derën e shenjtë në pesëdhjetëvjetorin e mbylljes së Koncilit II Ekumenik të Vatikanit. Kisha e ndien nevojën që ta mbajë të gjallë atë ngjarje. Për të fillonte një rrugëtim i ri i historisë së saj. Etërit e mbledhur në Koncil e kishin perceptuar fort, si një frymëzim të vërtetë të Shpirtit, nevojën për t’u folur për Hyjin njerëzve të kohës së tyre në një mënyrë më të kuptueshme. Pasi rrëzuan muret që për një kohë të gjatë e kishin mbyllur Kishën në një kështjellë të privilegjuar, kishte ardhur koha për ta shpallur Ungjillin në një mënyrë tjetër. Një etapë e re e ungjillëzimit të gjithmonshëm. Një angazhim i ri për të gjithë të krishterët për ta dëshmuar më me entuziazëm dhe bindje fenë e tyre. Kisha e ndiente përgjegjësinë e të qenit në botë shenja e gjallë e dashurisë së Atit.

Na vijnë në mendje fjalët kuptimplote që Shën Gjoni XIII shqiptoi në hapjen e Koncilit për të treguar shtegun që duhet ndjekur: «Tani Nuses së Krishtit i pëlqen të përdorë ilaçin e mëshirës, sesa të ngjeshë armët e arsyes … Kisha katolike, ndërsa me këtë Koncil Ekumenik lartëson pishtarin e të vërtetës katolike, dëshiron të tregohet nënë tejet e dashur për të gjithë, dashamirëse, e durueshme, e shtyrë nga mëshira e mirësia kundrejt fëmijëve të ndarë prej saj»[3]. Në po këtë horizont gjendej edhe i lumi Pali VI, që kështu u shprehte në mbyllje të  Koncilit: «Më shumë duam të vëmë re se si feja e Koncilit tonë të ketë qenë kryesisht dashuria… Historia e vjetër e Samaritanit ka qenë paradigma e përshpirtërisë së Koncilit … Një rrymë afekti dhe admirimi u ruajt nga Koncili për botën njerëzore moderne. I ripamë gabimet, po; sepse këtë kërkon dashuria, asgjë më pak se të vërtetën; por për personat veç përsëris, vetëm respekt dhe dashuri. Në vend të diagnozave dëshpëruese, ilaçe inkurajuese; në vend të parandjenjave të errëta, mesazhe besimi u dha Koncili botës bashkëkohore: vlerat e tij jo vetëm që u respektuan, por u nderuan, përpjekjet i tij u mbështet, aspiratat e tij u pastruan e u bekuan… Edhe një gjë tjetër duhet të vëmë në dukje: e gjithë kjo pasuri doktrinore shkon në një drejtim të vetëm: t’i shërbejë njeriut. Njeriut, le të themi, në çdo gjendje të tij, në çdo sëmundje, në çdo nevojë të tijën»[4].

Me këto ndjenja mirënjohjeje për atë që Kisha ka marrë dhe përgjegjësitë për detyrën që na pret, do ta kalojmë Derën e shenjtë me besimin e plotë se jemi të shoqëruar nga forca e Zotit të Ngjallur, që vazhdon ta mbështesë shtegtimin tonë. Shpirti Shenjt, që udhëheq hapat e besimtarëve për të bashkëvepruar në veprën e shpëtimit të realizuar prej Krishtit, qoftë udhëheqësi dhe mbështetja e Popullit të Hyjit për ta ndihmuar që ta sodisë fytyrën e mëshirës[5].

5. Viti jubilar do të përmbyllet të kremten liturgjike të Jezu Krishtit Zot të gjithësisë, më 20 nëntor 2016. Atë ditë, duke mbyllur Derën e shenjtë, para së gjithash do të kemi ndjenja mirënjohjeje dhe falënderimi ndaj Shenjtërueshmes Trini, që na mundësoi këtë kohë të jashtëzakonshme hiri. Do t’ia besojmë jetën e Kishës, krejt njerëzimin dhe kozmosin e stërmadh zotërimit të Krishtit, që ta shtrijë mëshirën e vet sikur vesën e mëngjesit për një histori të frytshme, e cila ndërtohet me angazhimin e të gjithëve në të ardhmen e afërt. Sa dëshiroj që vitet e ardhshme të jenë plot me mëshirë me qëllim që kur t’i takojmë njerëzit t’u japim atyre mirësinë dhe butësinë e Hyjit! Tek të gjithë, besimtarë dhe atyre që janë larg, arriftë vaji erëmirë i mëshirës si shenjë e Mbretërisë së Hyjit tashmë të pranishme në mesin tonë.

6. «Është tipike e Hyjit të përdorë mëshirë dhe në mënyrë të veçantë në këtë shfaqet gjithëpushteshmëria e tij»[6]. Fjalët e Shën Tomës së Akuinit dëshmojnë se si mëshira hyjnore nuk është aspak një shenjë dobësie, por cilësia e gjithëpushtetshmërisë së Hyjit. Për këtë arsye liturgjia, në njërën prej kolektave më të lashta, na bën të lutemi kështu: «O Hyj, që e zbulon gjithëpushtetshmërinë tënde sidomos me mëshirën e faljen»[7]. Hyji do të jetë përgjithmonë në historinë e njerëzimit si Ai që është i pranishëm, afër, provanor, i shenjtë dhe i mëshirshëm.

“I durueshëm dhe i mëshirshëm” është binomi që shfaqet shpesh në Besëlidhjen e Vjetër për të përshkruar natyrën e Hyjit. Fakti që është i mëshirshëm konkretizohet në shumë veprime të historisë së shpëtimit ku mirësia e tij mbizotëron mbi ndëshkimin e shkatërrimin. Psalmet, në mënyrë të veçantë, bëjnë të dalë në pah madhështia e të vepruarit hyjnor: «Ai i fal të gjitha fajësitë e tua, Ai i shëron të gjitha sëmundjet e tua; Ai ta shpëton jetën prej varrit, Ai të kurorëzon me mirësi e mëshirë» (Ps 103,3-4). Në mënyrë akoma më të dukshme, një Psalm tjetër dëshmon shenjat konkrete të mëshirës: «Zoti i çliron robërit, Zoti u jep dritën e syve të verbërve, Zoti i ndreq të kërrusurit, Zoti i do të drejtët, Zoti i mbron ardhacakët, u ndihmon bonjakëve e të vejave, ndërsa mëkatarëve ua pështjellon udhët» (Ps 146,7-9). Dhe në fund, ja disa shprehje të tjera të psalmistit: «[Zoti] i shëron zemrat e copëtuara, i lidh plagët e tyre. … Zoti i lartëson të përvujtët, kurse përdhè i shtron bakëqijtë» (Ps 147,3.6). Pra, mëshira e Hyjit nuk është një ide abstrakte, por një realitet konkret me të cilën Ai zbulon dashurinë e vet si ajo e një babai dhe e një nëne që preken thellësisht për fëmijët e tyre. Është më të vërtetë rasti të themi se është një dashuri e thellë. Vjen nga brendësia si një ndjenjë e thellë, natyrore, që përbëhet prej butësisë dhe dhembshurisë, ndjesës dhe faljes.

7. “E amshueshme është mëshira e tij”: është refreni që shoqëron Psalmin 136, ndërsa tregohet historia e zbulimit të Hyjit. Falë mëshirës, të gjitha ngjarjet e Besëlidhjes së Vjetër janë plot me një vlerë të thellë shpëtimtare. Mëshira e bën historinë e Hyjit me Izraelin një histori shpëtimi. Të përsëritësh vazhdimisht: “E amshueshme është mëshira e tij”, siç bën Psalmi, duket sikur dëshiron të prishë rrethin e e hapësirës e të kohës për të futur gjithçka në misterin e amshuar të dashurisë. Është sikur të thoshte se jo veç në histori, por për amshim njeriu do të jetë gjithmonë nën shikimin e mëshirshëm të Atit. Jo rastësisht populli i Izraelit e futi këtë Psalm, “hallel-in e madh” siç quhet, në festat më të rëndësishme liturgjike.

Para Mundimeve Jezusi u lut me këtë Psalm të mëshirës. E pohon Mateu ungjilltar kur thotë «pasi kënduan himnin» (Mt 26,30), Jezusi së bashku me nxënësit shkuan drejt Malit të Ullinjve. Ndërsa Ai po themelonte Eukaristinë, si përkujtim i përmotshëm i Tij dhe i Pashkës së tij, e vinte simbolikisht këtë akt suprem të Zbulimit në dritën e mëshirës. Në këtë horizont të mëshirës, Jezusi i jetonte mundimet dhe vdekjen, i vetëdijshëm për misterin e madh të dashurisë që do të përmbushej në kryq. Duke e ditur se vetë Jezusi është lutur me këtë Psalm, e bën për ne të krishterët akoma më të rëndësishëm dhe na angazhon ta bëjmë tonin këtë refren në lutjet tona të përditshme të lavdeve: “E amshuar është mëshira e tij”.

8. Me shikimin e ngulur te Jezusi dhe te fytyra e tij e mëshirshme mund të kuptojmë dashurinë e Trinisë së Shenjtë. Misioni që Jezusi ka marrë nga Ati ka qenë ai i zbulimit të misterit të dashurisë hyjnore në plotësitë e tij. «Hyji është dashuri» (1 Gjn 4, 8.16), pohon për të parën dhe të vetmen herë në Shkrimin e shenjtë Gjoni ungjilltar. Kjo dashuri tanimë është bërë e dukshme dhe e prekshme në krejt jetën e Jezusit. Personi i tij nuk është tjetër veçse dashuri, një dashuri që dhurohet falas. Marrëdhëniet e tij me personat që i qëndrojnë afër shfaqin diçka të vetme dhe të papërsëritshme. Shenjat që bën, sidomos ndaj mëkatarëve, të personave të varfër, të përjashtuar, të sëmurë e të vuajtur, bëhen nën emrin e mëshirës. Te Ai gjithçka flet për mëshirën. Te Ai asgjë nuk bëhet pa dhembshuri.

Jezusi, para turmës së personave që e ndiqnin, duke parë së ishin të lodhur e të mbaruar, të humbur e pa udhëheqje, ndjeu nga thellësia e zemrës një dhembshuri të madhe për ta (khs. Mt 9,36). Falë kësaj dashurie të dhembshur shëroi të sëmurët që ia vinin përpara (khs. Mt 14,14), dhe me pak bukë e ca peshq ushqeu turma të mëdha (khs. Mt 15,37). Ajo që e nxiste Jezusin në të gjitha rrethanat nuk ishte tjetër veçse mëshira, me të cilën lexonte në zemrat e bashkëbiseduesve të vet dhe u përgjigjej nevojës së tyre më të vërtetë. Kur takoi vejushën e Nainit qëe çonte djalin e saj të dëshirit tek varri, ndjeu një dhembshuri për atë dhimbje tejet të madhe të nënës që po vajtonte, e ia ridha djalin duke ia ngjallur nga vdekja (khs. Lk 7,15). Pasi e liroi të djallosurin e Gerazës, ia beson këtë mision: «tregoju ç’nder të bëri Zoti dhe si pati mëshirë për ty» (Mk 5,19). Edhe thirrja e Mateut është vendosur në horizontin e mëshirës. Duke kaluar pranë vendit të pagimit të taksave sytë e Jezusit u ngulën te sytë e Mateut. Ishte një shikim përplot me mëshirë, që falte mëkatet e atij njeriu e, duke fituar mbi kundërshtimet e nxënësve të tjerë, zgjodhi atë, tagrambledhësin e mëkatarin, për ta bërë njërin prej të Dymbëdhjetëve. I Përnderuari Shën Beda, duke komentuar këtë pjesë të Ungjillit, ka shkruar se Jezusi e shikoi Mateun me dashuri të mëshirshme dhe e zgjodhi: miserando atque eligendo[8]. Gjithmonë më ka bërë përshtypje kjo shprehje, aq sa e bëra moton time.

9. Në shëmbëlltyrat kushtuar mëshirës, Jezusi zbulon natyrën e Hyjit si atë të një Ati që nuk dorëzohet kurrë derisa nuk e ka zgjidhur mëkatin e nuk ka fituar mbi refuzimin, me dhembshuri dhe mëshirë. I njohim këto shëmbëlltyra, tri në veçanti: atë të deles së humbur dhe të drahmës së humbur, atë të djalit të humbur e të gjetur (khs. Lk 15,1-32). Në këto shëmbëlltyra, Hyji gjithmonë na paraqitet plot me gëzim, mbi të gjitha kur fal. Në to gjejmë thelbin e Ungjillit e të fesë sonë, sepse mëshira paraqitet si forca që fiton mbi gjithçka, që e mbush zemrën me dashuri e që ngushëllon me faljen.

Nga një shëmbëlltyrë tjetër, veç të tjerash, nxjerrim një mësim për stilin tonë të jetës së krishterë. I provokuar nga pyetja e Pjetrit se sa herë është e nevojshme të falim, Jezusi përgjigjet: «Nuk po të them deri në shtatë herë, por deri në shtatëdhjetë herë shtatë herë» (Mt 18,22), dhe tregon shëmbëlltyrën e “shërbëtorit të pamëshirë”. Ky, i thirrur nga zotëria që t’ia rikthejë një shumë të madhe, i lutet në gjunjë atij dhe ky ia fali detyrimin që i kishte. Menjëherë më pas ai takoi një shërbëtor tjetër si ai, që i kishte borxh pak para, ky iu lut në gjunjë që të kishte mëshirë, por ai nuk pranon dhe e fut në burg. Atëherë zotëria, kur merr vesh për atë që ndodhi, zemërohet shumë dhe e thërret sërish shërbëtorin e i thotë: «A nuk u desh që edhe ti të kishe mëshirë ndaj shokut tënd, sikurse edhe unë pata mëshirë ndaj teje?» (Mt 18,33). E Jezusi përfundon: «Kështu do të bëjë me ju edhe Ati im qiellor, nëse s’e falni me gjithë zemër secili vëllanë tuaj» (Mt 18,35).

Shëmbëlltyra përmban një mësim të thellë për secilin prej nesh. Jezusi pohon se mëshira nuk ka lidhje vetëm me atë që bën Ati, por bëhet kriteri për të kuptuar se kush janë bijtë e tij të vërtetë. Pra, jemi të thirrur të jetojmë me mëshirë, sepse mëshira u tregua së pari ndaj nesh. Falja e fyerjeve bëhet shprehja më e dallueshme e dashurisë së mëshirshme dhe për ne të krishterët është një urdhër të cilin nuk mund ta anashkalojmë. Shpeshherë na duket e vështirë të falim! E megjithatë, falja është mjeti që kemi në duart tona të brishta për të arritur qetësinë e zemrës. Heqja dorë nga mllefi, zemërimi, dhuna dhe hakmarrja janë kushte të nevojshme për të jetuar të lumtur. Pra, le ta pranojmë nxitjen e apostullit: «Dielli të mos perëndojë mbi hidhërimin tuaj» (Ef 4,26). E mbi të gjitha le të dëgjojmë fjalën e Jezusit që e vendosi mëshirën si një ideal jete dhe si kriter besueshmërie për fenë tonë: «Lum të mëshirshmit, sepse do të gjejnë mëshirë» (Mt 5,7) është lumnia ku mund të frymëzohemi me një angazhim të veçantë në këtë Vit të Shenjtë.

Siç vërehet, mëshira në Shkrimin e shenjtë është fjala kyç për të treguar të vepruarit e Hyjit ndaj nesh. Ai nuk kufizohet të pohojë dashurinë e tij, por e bën të dukshme dhe të prekshme. Dashuria, nga ana tjetër, nuk mund të jetë kurrë një fjalë abstrakte. Për vetë natyrën e saj është jetë konkrete: qëllime, qëndrime, sjellje që shfaqen në të vepruarit e përditshëm. Mëshira e Hyjit është përgjegjësia e tij për ne. Ai ndihet përgjegjës, domethënë dëshiron të mirën tonë e dëshiron të na shohë të lumtur, përplot me gëzim e të qetë. Në të njëjtën mënyrë duhet të jetë edhe dashuria e mëshirshme e të krishterëve. Si do Ati, ashtu duan edhe bijtë. Si është i mëshirshëm Ai, ashtu jemi të thirrur të jemi edhe ne të mëshirshëm, njëri ndaj tjetrit.

10. Arkitrau që mban jetën e Kishës është mëshira. Krejt veprimi i saj baritor duhet të mbështillet nga butësia me të cilën u drejtohet besimtarëve; asgjë nga kumtimi i saj dhe dëshmia e saj ndaj botës nuk duhet të bëhet pa mëshirë. Besueshmëria e Kishës kalon përmes rrugës së dashurisë së mëshirshme dhe të dhimbshme. Kisha «jeton një dëshirë të pashtershme për të dhuruar mëshirë»[9]. Ndoshta për shumë kohë kemi harruar ta tregojmë e ta jetojmë rrugën e mëshirës. Tundimi, nga njëra anë, për të pretenduar gjithmonë e vetëm drejtësinë ka bërë që të harrohet që ky është hapi i parë, i nevojshëm dhe i domosdoshëm, por Kisha ka nevojë të shkojë përtej për të arritur një cak më të lartë e më domethënës. Nga ana tjetër, është e trishtueshme kur shohim se si përvoja e faljes në kulturën tonë bëhet gjithnjë e më e rrallë. Madje në disa raste edhe vetë fjala duket se po zhduket. Pa dëshminë e faljes kemi një jetë të pafrytshme dhe shterpë, është si të jetonim në shkretëtirë. Për Kishën ka ardhur përsëri koha që të marrë përsipër kumtimin e gëzueshme të faljes. Është koha e kthimit tek thelbësorja për të marrë përsipër dobësitë dhe vështirësitë e vëllezërve tanë. Falja është një forcë që të ngjall në jetëne re dhe të jep kurajën për ta shikuar të ardhmen me shpresë.

11. Nuk mund ta harrojmë mësimin e madh që Shën Gjon Pali II na dha me Enciklikën e dytë të tij Dives in misericordia, që në atë kohë erdhi papritur dhe zuri në befasi shumë vetë për temën që trajtonte. Dua të kujtoj dy shprehje në veçanti. Para së gjithash, Ati i shenjtë vuri në dukje harrimin e temës së mëshirës në kulturën e kohës sonë: «Mendësia bashkëkohore, ndoshta më shumë se ajo e njeriut të kohës së kaluar, duket se i kundërvihet Hyjit të mëshirës dhe gjithashtu priret të largojë nga jeta e të shkulë nga zemra njerëzore vetë idenë e mëshirës. Fjala dhe koncepti i mëshirës duken se e shqetësojnë njeriun, i cili, falë zhvillimit tejet të madh të shkencës e të teknikës, kurrë të njohur më përpara në histori, është bërë pronar dhe kanë nshtruar dhe sunduar tokën (khs. Zan 1,28). Një sundim i tillë i tokës, nganjëherë i kuptuar në mënyrë të njëanshme e sipërfaqësore, duket se nuk i lë vend mëshirës … Dhe për këtë arsye, në situatën e sotme të Kishës dhe të botës, shumë njerëz e shumë mjedise të drejtuara nga një sens i vërtetë feje u drejtohen, do të thoja, gati spontanisht mëshirës së Hyjit»[10].

Gjithashtu, Shën Gjon Pali II kështu e motivonte urgjencën për të kumtuar dhe për të dëshmuar mëshirën në botën bashkëkohore: «Ajo diktohet prej dashurisë për njeriun, kundrejt gjithçkaje që është njerëzore e që, sipas intuitës së një shumice të bashkëkohësve, kërcënohet prej një rreziku tejet të madh. Misteri i Krishtit… më detyron të shpall mëshirën si dashuri e mëshirshme e Hyjit, zbuluar në vetë misterin e Krishtit. Kjo më detyron që t’i drejtohem kësaj mëshire e ta lus në këtë fazë të vështirë dhe kritike të historisë së Kishës dhe të botës»[11]. Një mësim i tillë është më se aktual dhe meriton që të rimerret në këtë Vit të shenjtë. Le t’i pranojmë sërish fjalët e tij: «Kisha jeton një jetë autentike kur dëshmon dhe shpall mëshirën – cilësinë mëtë mrekullueshme të Krijuesit dhe të Shëlbuesit – dhe kur i afron njerëzit te burimet e mëshirës së Shpëtimtarit, që ajo ruan dhe shpërndan»[12].

12. Kisha ka misionin që ta kumtojë mëshirën e Hyjit, zemër e gjallë e Ungjillit, që përmes saj duhet të arrijë zemrën dhe mendjen e çdo personi. Nusja e Krishtit e bën të vetën sjelljen e Birit të Hyjit që u del të gjithëve përpara pa përjashtuar askënd. Në kohën tonë, kur Kisha është e angazhuar në ungjillëzimin e ri, tema e mëshirës ka nevojë të ripropozohet me entuziazëm të ri dhe me një veprim të ripërtërirë baritor. Është përcaktuese për Kishën dhe besueshmërinë e kumtimit të saj që ajo ta jetojë dhe ta dëshmojë mëshirën në vetën e parë. Gjestet dhe të folurit e saj duhet të përçojë mëshirë për të hyrë në zemrën e personave dhe t’i nxisë ata të rigjejnë rrugën për t’u rikthyer te Ati.

E vërteta e parë e Kishës është dashuria e Krishtit. Për këtë dashuri, që arrin deri në faljen dhe dhurimin e vetes, Kisha bëhet shërbëtore dhe ndërmjetësuese pranë njerëzve. Prandaj, aty ku Kisha është e pranishme, aty duhet të jetë e dukshme mëshira e Atit. Në famullitë tona, në bashkësitë, në shoqatat dhe lëvizjet, me një fjalë, kudo që ka të krishterë, çdokush duhet të gjejë një oaz mëshire.

13. Duam ta jetojmë këtë Vit Jubilar në dritën e fjalës së Zotit: Të Mëshirshëm si Ati. Ungjilltari paraqet mësimin e Jezusit që thotë: «Bëhuni edhe ju të mëshirshëm sikurse (edhe) Ati juaj është i mëshirshëm» (Lk 6,36). Është një program jete sa angazhuese aq edhe i pasur me gëzim dhe paqe. Urdhri i Jezusit u drejtohet të gjithë atyre që e dëgjojnë zërin e tij (khs. Lk 6,27). Pra, për të qenë të aftë për mëshirënë rend të parë duhet të vihemi në dëgjim të Fjalës së Hyjit. Kjo do të thotë të rikuperohet vlera e heshtjes për të medituar Fjalën që na drejtohet. Në këtë mënyrë është e mundur të soditet mëshira e Hyjit dhe të merret si stil jete.

14. Shtegtimi është një shenjë e veçantë në Vitin e shenjtë, sepse është ikonë e ecjes që çdo person bën në jetën e vet. Jeta është një shtegtim dhe qenia njerëzore është një viator, një shtegtar që përshkon një rrugë deri te qëllimi i dëshiruar. Edhe për të arritur te Dera e Shenjtë në Romë dhe në çdo vend tjetër, çdonjëri duhet të bëjë, sipas forcave të veta, një shtegtim. Ai do të jetë një shenjë e faktit se edhe mëshira është një qëllim për t’u arritur dhe që kërkon angazhim e sakrificë. Pra, shtegtimi qoftë nxitje për kthim: duke kaluar Derën e Shenjtë do ta lë më veten të përqafohemi nga mëshira e Hyjit dhe do të angazhohemi për të qenë të mëshirshëm me të tjerët sikurse Ati është më ne.

Zoti Jezus tregon etapat e shtegtimit përmes të cilit është e mundur të arrihet ky qëllim: «Mos gjykoni dhe nuk do të gjykoheni!Mos dënoni e nuk do të dënoheni!Falni e do të gjeni falje! Jepni e do t’ju jepet: masë e mirë, e dendur, e tundur, me grumbull do t’ju jepet nën sqetull tuaj: sepse me atë masë që do të matni, do t’ju matet edhe juve në kthim» (Lk 6,37-38). Mbi të gjitha thotë të mos gjykoni dhe të mos dënoni. Nëse nuk duam të gjykohemi prej Hyjit, atëherë askush nuk duhet të bëhet gjykatës i vëllait të vet. Në fakt, njerëzit me gjykimin e tyre ndalen në sipërfaqe, kurse Ati shikon në brendësi. Sa keq bëjnë fjalët kur thuhen nga ndjenjat e xhelozisë dhe të smirës! Të flasësh keq për vëllain në mungesë të tij do të thotë të paraqesësh në dritë të keqe, ta përlyesh emrin e tij dhe ta lësh në dorëne thashethemeve. Të mos gjykosh dhe të mos dënosh domethënë, në mënyrë pozitive, të dish të dalloshtë mirën që është te çdo person dhe të mos lejosh që të vuajë prej gjykimit tonë të pjesshëm dhe mendjemadhësisë sonë se dimë gjithçka. Por kjo ende nuk është mjafton për të shprehur mëshirën. Jezusi kërkon edhe të falësh dhe të dhurosh. Të jemi mjete të faljes, sepse ne të parët e kemi marrë atë prej Hyjit. Të jemi bujarë me të gjithë, duke e ditur se Hyji e shtrin mirësinë e tij mbi ne me zemërgjerësi të madhe.

Pra, të mëshirshëm si Ati është “moto”-ja e Vitit të shenjtë. Te mëshira kemi provën se si Hyji do. Ai jep krejt veten e vet, përgjithmonë, falas dhe pa kërkuar asgjë në shkëmbim. Na vjen në ndihmë kur e thërrasim. Është bukur që lutja e përditshme e Kishës fillon me këto fjalë: «O Hyj, deh, më eja në ndihmë, o Zot, nxito të më ndihmosh!» (Ps 70,2). Ndihma që kërkojmë është tashmë hapi i parë i mëshirës së Hyjit ndaj nesh. Ai vjen të na shpëtojë nga gjendja e dobësisë në të cilën jetojmë. Dhe ndihma e tij qëndron te fakti që na bën të dallojmë praninë dhe afërsinë e tij. Ditë për ditë, të prekur prej dhembshurisë së tij, edhe ne mund të bëhemi të dhembshur ndaj të gjithëve.

15. Në këtë Vit të shenjtë, mund të bëjmë përvojën për t’ia hapur zemrën të gjithë atyre që jetojnë në periferitë më të largëta ekzistenciale, që shpesh bota moderne krijon në mënyrë dramatike. Sa situata pasigurie dhe vuajtjeje janë të pranishme në botën e sotme! Sa plagë janë lënë në mishin e shumë personave që nuk kanë më zë, sepse klithja e tyre është dobësuar dhe shuar për shkak të indiferencës së popujve të pasur. Në këtë Jubile edhe më shumë Kisha do të jetë e thirrur të kujdeset për këto plagë, të lehtësojë me vajin e ngushëllimit, të fashojë me mëshirën dhe të shërojë me solidaritetin dhe vëmendjen e nevojshme. Të mos biem në indiferencën që na poshtëron, në zakonshmërinë që na paralizon shpirtin dhe që na pengon të zbulojmë risinë, në cinizmin që shkatërron. I hapfshim sytë tanë për të parë mjerimet e botës, plagët e shumë vëllezërve dhe motrave të cilëve u mohohet dinjiteti, dhe të ndihemi të nxitur për të dëgjuar klithmën e tyre për ndihmë. Duart tona i shtrëngofshin duart e tyre dhe i tërheqfshim kah vetja që ta ndiejnë ngrohtësinë e pranisë, miqësisë dhe vëllazërisë sonë. Klithja e tyre u bëftë e jona dhe së bashku mund ta thyejmë pengesën e indiferencës, që shpesh mbretëron për të fshehur hipokrizinë dhe egoizmin.

Me gjithë shpirt dëshiroj që populli i krishterë të reflektojë gjatë Jubileut mbi veprat e mëshirës trupore dhe shpirtërore. Do të jetë një mënyrë për të rizgjuar ndërgjegjen tonë shpesh të përgjumur përpara dramës së varfërisë dhe për të hyrë gjithmonë e më shumë në zemër të Ungjillit, ku të varfrit janë të privilegjuar nga mëshira hyjnore. Predikimi i Jezusit na i paraqet këto vepra mëshire, që të kuptojmë nëse jetojmë ose jo si nxënësit e tij. I rizbulofshim veprat e mëshirës trupore: t’u japim për të ngrënë të uriturve, t’u japim ujë të eturve, të veshim të zhveshurit, të strehojmë të pastrehët, të vizitojmë të sëmurët, të vizitojmë të burgosurit, të varrosim të vdekurit. E mos i harrofshim veprat e mëshirës shpirtërore: të këshillojmë ata që dyshojnë, të mësojmë të paditurit, të qortojmë mëkatarët, të ngushëllojmë të pikëlluarit, të falim fyerjet, të durojmë personat e mërzitshëm, t’i lutemi Hyjin për të gjallët e të vdekurit.

Nuk mund t’u shmangemi fjalëve të Zotit dhe në bazë të tyre do të gjykohemi: nëse do t’i kemi dhënë për të ngrënë atij që ka uri dhe për të pirë atij që ka etje. Nëse do ta kemi strehuar të pastrehët dhe veshur të zhveshurin. Nëse kemi pasur kohë për të qëndruar me atë që është i sëmurë dhe i burgosur (khs. Mt 25,31-45). Po ashtu do të na kërkohet nëse kemi ndihmuar për të dalë nga dyshimi që të bën të biesh në frikë dhe që shpesh është burimi i vetmisë; nëse kemi qenë të aftë për të fituar mbi padijen në të cilën jetojnë miliona persona, sidomos fëmijët të cilët nuk e kanë ndihmën e nevojshme për t’u liruar nga varfëria; nëse kemi qenë afër atij që është vetëm dhe i pikëlluar; nëse kemi falur atë që na ka fyer dhe kemi larguar çdo formë mllefi e urrejtjeje që shpie te dhuna; nëse kemi pasur durim sipas shembullit të Hyjit që është shumë i durueshëm me ne; nëse, në fund, ia kemi besuar Zotit në lutje vëllezërit dhe motrat tona. Në çdonjërin prej këtyre “më të vegjëlve” është i pranishëm vetë Krishti. Mishi i tij bëhet rishtazi i dukshëm si trupi torturuar, i plagosur, i fshikulluar, i paushqyer, në arratisje… për t’u njohur, prekur dhe ndihmuar me kujdes nga ne. Le të mos i harrojmë fjalët e Shën Gjonit të Kryqit: «Në fund të jetës, do të gjykohemi mbi dashurinë»[13].

16. Në Ungjillin e Lukës gjejmë një tjetër aspekt të rëndësishëm për ta jetuar me fe Jubileun. Ungjilltari na tregon se Jezusi, një të shtunë, u kthye në Nazaret dhe, siçe kishte zakon të bënte, hyri në Sinagogë. E thirrën të lexojë dhe të komentojë Shkrimin e shenjtë. Pjesa ishte ajo e Isaisë profet ku shkruan: «Shpirti i Zotit Hyj është mbi mua, sepse Zoti më shuguroi, më dërgoi t’u sjell të përvujturve lajme të gëzueshme, t’ishëroj ata që kanë zemrën e plasur, t’u shpall skllevërve lirinë, të burgosurve çlirimin; ta shpall vitin e hirit të Zotit» (Is61,1-2). “Vit hiri”: është kjo që kumtohet prej Zotit dhe që ne dëshirojmë ta jetojmë. Ky Vit i shenjtë sjell me vete pasurinë e misionit të Jezusit që rikumbon në fjalët e Profetit: t’u sjellë një fjalë dhe një gjest ngushëllimi të varfërve, t’u kumtojë lirinë të burgosurve të skllavërive të reja të shoqërisë moderne, t’ia rikthejë shikimin atij që nuk sheh, sepse është i mbyllur në vetvete, dhe dinjitetin të gjithë atyre që ua kanë hequr. Predikimi i Jezusit bëhet përsëri i dukshëm në përgjigjet e fesë që dëshmia e të krishterëve është e thirrur të bëjë. Na shoqërofshin fjalët e Apostullit: «kush bën vepra mëshire, le t’i bëjë me gëzim!» (Rom 12,8).

17. Kreshma e këtij Viti Jubilar u jetoftë më intensivisht si moment i fortë për të kremtuar dhe për të provuar mëshirën e Hyjit. Sa faqe të Shkrimit të shenjtë mund të meditohen në javët e Kreshmës për të rizbuluar fytyrën e mëshirshme të Atit! Me fjalët e Mikesë profet edhe ne mund të përsërisim: Ti, o Zot, je një Hyj që shlyen fajin dhe fal mëkatin, që nuk mban përgjithmonë hidhërimin, por kënaqesh duke përdorur mëshirën. Ti, Zot, do të kthehesh te ne dhe do të kesh mëshirë për popullin tënd. Do ti shkelësh fajet tona dhe t’i flakësh në fund të detit të gjitha mëkatet tona (khs. Mik 7,18-19).

Faqet e Isaisë profet mund të meditohen më konkretisht në këtë kohë lutjeje, agjërimi dhe dashurie: «Vallë, a s’është agjërimi që unë zgjodha: t’i këputësh verigat e padrejtësisë, t’i zgjidhësh leqet e zgjedhës, t’i lëshosh të lirë të ndrydhurit, të copëtosh çdo zgjedhë? A jo ta ndash bukën tënde me të uriturin, t’i shtiesh në shtëpinë tënde skamnorët e të pastrehët? Kur ta shohësh të zhveshurin, vishe dhe mos e përbuz farefisin tënd. Atëherë do të zbardhë porsi agimi drita jote, shërimi yt do të vijë më shpejt; para teje do të ecë drejtësia jote e do të të përcjellë lavdia e Zotit. Atëherë do të thërrasësh e Zoti do të të dëgjojë, do ta thërrasësh e ai do të përgjigjet: “Këtu jam!”. Nëse do ta zhdukësh prej mesit tënd zgjedhën, gishtin paditës dhe fjalën e keqe, nëse do t’ia japësh kafshatën tënde të uriturit, nëse do ta ngish të uriturin, atëherë në errësirë do të shndritë drita jote, terri yt do të jetë porsi mesdita. E Zoti do të të prijë gjithmonë, do të të ngijë në vende të thata. Ai do t’i forcojë eshtrat e tu, do të jesh porsi kopshti i ujitur, porsi burimi i ujërave të gjalla që kurrë s’i mungojnë ujërat» (Is 58,6-11).

Nisma “24 orë për Zotin”, për t’u kremtuar të premten dhe të shtunën që i paraprijnë të Dielës IV të Kreshmës, duhet t’u zhvillohet nëpër Dioqeza. Shumë persona janë duke iu riafruar sakramentit të Pajtimit dhe mes tyre shumë të rinj, që në këtë përvojë shpesh rigjejnë rrugën për t’u rikthyer kah Zoti, për të jetuar një moment lutjeje intensive dhe për të rizbuluar domethënien e jetës. Le të vendosim sërish në qendër me bindje sakramentin e Pajtimit, sepse mundëson të prekim me dorë madhësinë e mëshirës. Për çdo të penduar do të jetë burim i vërtetë paqejetë brendshme.

Nuk do të lodhem kurrë duke ngulur këmbë që rrëfyesit të jenë një shenjë e vërtetë e mëshirës së Atit. Rrëfyestar nuk mund të bëhemi aty për aty. Para së gjithash bëhemi të tillë kur ne të parët pendohemi dhe kërkojmë falje. Të mos harrojmë kurrë se të jemi rrëfyestar do të thotë të marrim pjesë në misionin e Jezusit dhe të jemi shenjë konkrete e vazhdimësisë së një dashurie hyjnore që fal dhe shpëton. Çdonjëri prej nesh ka marrë dhuratën e Shpirtit Shenjt për faljen e mëkateve, për këtë jemi përgjegjës. Askush prej nesh nuk është pronar i Sakramentit, por një shërbëtor besnik i faljes së Hyjit. Çdo rrëfyestar duhet t’i mirëpresë besimtarët si ati në shëmbëlltyrën e birit të humbur dhe të gjetur: një atë që vrapon drejt të birit pa marrë parasysh se ka shkapërderdhur të mirat e tij. Rrëfyestarët janë të thirrur ta shtrëngojnë atë bir të penduar, që rikthehet në shtëpi dhe të shprehin gëzimin e tyre që e kanë rigjetur atë. Nuk do të lodhen duke shkuar edhe drejt birit tjetër, që ka mbetur jashtë dhe është i paaftë për t’u gëzuar, për t’i shpjeguar se gjykimi i tij i ashpër është i padrejtë dhe nuk ka kuptim përpara mëshirës së Atit që nuk ka kufi. Nuk do të bëjnë pyetje të pavendta, por si ati i shëmbëlltyrës do ta lënë në gjysmë fjalimin e përgatitur për djaline humbur dhe të gjetur, sepse do të dinë të dallojnë në zemrën e çdo të penduari thirrjen për ndihmë dhe kërkesën për falje. Për më tepër, rrëfyestarët janë të thirrur që të jenë gjithmonë, kudo, në çdo situatë dhe pavarësisht të gjithave, shenja e parësisë së mëshirës.

18. Në Kreshmën e këtij Viti të shenjtë kam ndërmend të dërgoj Misionarët e Mëshirës. Do të jenë një shenjë e gatishmërisë amnore të Kishës për Popullin e Hyjit, që të hyjë thellë në pasurinë e këtij misteri kaq themelor për fenë. Do të jenë priftërinj, të cilëve do t’u jap autoritetin që të falin edhe mëkatet që u rezervohen vetëm Selisë Apostolike, me qëllim që të duhet e dukshme gjerësia e mandatit të tyre. Do të jenë, mbi të gjitha, shenjë e gjallë se si Ati i pranon të gjithë ata qëjanë në kërkim të faljes së tij. Do të jenë misionarë të mëshirës, sepse do të jenë tek të gjithë ndërtuestë një takimi plot njerëzi, burim lirimi, të pasur me përgjegjësi për të tejkaluar pengesat dhe për të rifilluar jetën e re të Pagëzimit. Në misionin e tyre do ta lënë veten të drejtohen nga fjalët e Apostullit: «Hyji i ka ndryrë të gjithë njerëzit në padëgjesë, për të qenë mëshirë për të gjithë» (Rom 11,32). Në fakt, të gjithë, pa përjashtuar askënd, janë të thirrur ta pranojnë ftesën për mëshirë. Misionarët e jetofshin këtë thirrje duke ditur se mund të ngulin shikimin e tyre në Jezusin, «Kryeprift i mëshirshëm dhe njëkohësisht besnik» (Heb 2,17).

U kërkoj vëllezërve Ipeshkvij që t’i ftojnë dhe t’i pranojnë këta Misionarë, me qëllim që të jenë para së gjithash predikues bindës të mëshirës. Të organizohen nëpër Dioqeza “misione për popullin”, në mënyrë që këta Misionarë të jenë kumtues të gëzimit të faljes. T’u kërkohet atyre që ta kremtojnë sakramentin e Pajtimit për popullin, me qëllim që koha e hirit dhuruar në Vitin Jubilar t’u mundësojë shumë bijve që janë larg të rigjejnë rrugën drejt shtëpisë atërore. Barinjtë, veçanërisht gjatë kohës së fortë të Kreshmës, të jenë të zellshëm për të rithirrur besimtarët të afrohen «fronit të hirit,që të fitojmë mëshirë dhe të gjejmë hir» (Heb 4,16).

19. Fjala e faljes arriftë te të gjithë dhe thirrja për të provuar mëshirën mos e lëntë askënd indiferent. Ftesa ime për kthim ju drejtohet edhe me më shumë këmbëngulje atyre personave që janë larg hirit të Hyjit për shkak të mënyrës së tyre të jetesës. Mendoj në mënyrë të veçantë për burrat dhe gratë që janë pjesë e ndonjë grupi kriminal, cilido qoftë ai. Për të mirën e tuaj, ju kërkoj të ndryshoni jetë. Po jua kërkoj në emër të Birit të Hyjit që, edhe duke luftuar mëkatin, nuk ka refuzuar kurrë asnjë mëkatar. Mos bini në kurthin e tmerrshëm sa të arrini të mendoni se jeta varet prej parasë dhe që përpara saj gjithçka tjetër s’ka vlerë dhe dinjitet. Është vetëm një iluzion. Pasurinë nuk do ta marrim me vete në jetën e përtejme. Paraja nuk na e jep lumturinë e vërtetë. Dhuna e ushtruar për të grumbulluar para, që pikojnë gjak nuk na bën të fuqishëm dhe as të pavdekshëm. Për të gjithë, herët a vonë, vjen gjykimi i Hyjit të cilit askush nuk mund t’i ikë.

E njëjta ftesë arriftë edhe personat që përkrahin ose bashkëpunojnë në korrupsion. Kjo plagë e kalbëzuar e shoqërisë është një mëkat i rëndë që gjëmon drejt qiellit, sepse minon që nga themeli jetën personale dhe shoqërore. Korrupsioni na pengon ta shikojmëtë ardhmen me shpresë, sepse me mujshinë dhe lakminë e vet i shkatërron projektet e të dobtëve dhe i shtyp më të varfrit. Është një e keqe që zë vend në gjestet e përditshme për t’u shtrirë pastaj në skandalet publike. Korrupsioni është një ngulmim në mëkat, që synon të zëvendësojë Hyjin me iluzionin e parasë si formë pushteti. Është një vepër e errësirës, e mbështetur prej dyshimit dhe intrigës. Corruptio optimi pessima, thoshte me arsye Shën Gregori i Madh, për të treguar që askush nuk mund të ndihet i përjashtuar prej këtij tundimi. Për ta çrrënjosur prej jetës personale dhe shoqërore janë të nevojshme maturia, vigjilenca, ndershmëria, transparenca, të bashkuara me guximin për të paditur. Nëse nuk luftohet haptazi, herët a vonë ai do tëna bëjë bashkëpunëtorë dhe do të na shkatërrojë jetën.

Ky është momenti i përshtatshëm për të ndryshuar jetën! Kjo është koha për t’u prekur në zemër. Para të keqes së bërë, edhe para krimeve të rënda, është momenti për të dëgjuar të qarat e personave të pafajshëm të plaçkitur nga të mirat, dinjiteti, afektet dhe nga vetë jeta. Të qëndrosh në rrugën e të keqes është vetëm burim iluzioni dhe trishtimi. Jeta e vërtetë është krejt tjetër gjë. Hyji nuk lodhet duke na e mbajtur dorën. Është gjithmonë i gatshëm për të na dëgjuar, e edhe unë jam, ashtu si vëllezërit e mi ipeshkvij dhe meshtarë. Mjafton vetëm të pranojmë ftesën për kthim dhe t’i nënshtrohemi drejtësisë, ndërsa Kisha dhuron mëshirën.

20. Nuk do të jetë e pa vend në këtë kontekst të kujtojmë marrëdhënien mes drejtësisë dhe mëshirës. Nuk janë dy aspekte në kundërshtim mes tyre, por dy përmasa të një realiteti të vetëm që zhvillohet në mënyrë progresive derisa arrin kulmin e vet në plotësinë e dashurisë. Drejtësia është një koncept themelor për shoqërinë civile kur, normalisht, i referohet një rendi juridik nëpërmjet të cilit zbatohet ligji. Me drejtësi kuptohet edhe se gjithkujt duhet t’i jepet ajo që duhet. Në Bibël, shumë herë i bëhet referim drejtësisë hyjnore dhe Hyjit si gjykatës. Aty nënkuptohet zakonisht si zbatim integral i Ligjit dhe sjellja e çdo izraeliti të mirë në përkim me urdhërimet e dhëna prej Hyjit. Ky vizion, prapëseprapë, ka çuar jo rrallëherë në rënien në legalizëm, duke mistifikuar kuptimin fillestar dhe duke errësuar vlerën e thellë që ka drejtësia. Për të tejkaluar perspektivën legaliste, do të duhej të kujtonim se në Shkrimin e shenjtë drejtësia është kuptuar thelbësisht si një lëshim plot besim në vullnesën e Hyjit.

Nga ana e tij, Jezusi shumë herë flet për rëndësinë e fesë, më shumë se sa për zbatimin e ligjit. Në këtë kuptim duhet t’i kuptojmë fjalët e tij kur, duke qenë në tryezë me Mateun dhe tregtarët e mëkatarët e tjerë, u thotë farisenjve që e sprovonin: «Shkoni e mësoni çka do të thotë: ‘Më pëlqen mëshira e jo flia!’ Sepse unë nuk erdha të ftoj të drejtët, por mëkatarët”». (Mt 9,13). Para vizionit të një drejtësie si thjeshtë zbatim i ligjit, që gjykon duke i ndarë personat në të drejtë dhe në mëkatarë, Jezusi synon të tregojë dhuratën e madhe të mëshirës, që i kërkon mëkatarët për t’u dhuruar atyre faljen dhe shpëtimin. Kuptohet se përse, për shkaktë këtij vizioni të tij kaq lirues dhe burim ripërtëritjeje, Jezusi nuk është pranuar prej farisenjve dhe doktorëve të ligjit. Këta për të qenë besnikë ndaj ligjit vendosnin vetëm pesha mbi shpatullat e personave, por duke e bërë të kotë mëshirën e Atit. Thirrja për ta zbatuar ligjin nuk mund ta pengojë vëmendjen për nevojat që prekin dinjitetin e personit.

Pjesa e Ozesë profetqë Jezusi citon – «dua dashurinë e jo flinë» (Oz 6,6) – është shumë domethënëse në lidhje me këtë. Jezusi pohon se tani e në vazhdim rregulla e jetës së nxënësve të vet duhet të jetë ajo që parasheh parësinë e mëshirës, siç e dëshmon edhe Ai vetë, duke ngrënë me mëkatarë. Mëshira, edhe njëherë, na zbulohet si përmasa themeloree misionit të Jezusit. Ajo është një sfidë e vërtetë përballë bashkëbiseduesve të vet, që ndaleshin në respektimin formaltë ligjit. Jezusi, përkundrazi, shkon përtej ligjit; bashkëndarja e tij me ata që ligji i mbante si mëkatarë tregon se deri ku arrin mëshira e tij.

Edhe Pali apostull e ka bërë një rrugëtim të tillë. Para se ta takonte Jezusin rrugës për në Damask, ai ishte i përkushtuar për të ndjekur në mënyrë të padiskutueshme drejtësinë e ligjit (khs. Fil 3,6). Kthimi kah Krishti bëri që ta përmbyste vizionin e vet, deri në atë pikë sa në Letrën drejtuar  Galatasve pohon: «Prandaj ne besuam në Jezu Krishtin, që ta fitojmë drejtësinë nga feja e Krishtit e jo nga veprat e Ligjit» (Gal 2,16). Kuptimi i tij i drejtësisë ndryshon thelbësisht. Tani Pali vë në vend të parë fenë e jo më ligjin. Nuk është zbatimi i ligjit që shpëton, por feja në Jezu Krishtin, që me vdekjen e ngjalljen e tij sjell shpëtimin me mëshirën që shfajëson. Drejtësia e Hyjit bëhet tani lirimi për ata që janë të shtypur prej skllavërisësë mëkatit dhe prej të gjitha rrjedhojave të tij. Drejtësia e Hyjit është falja e tij (khs. Ps 51,11-16).

21. Mëshira nuk është kundër drejtësisë, por shpreh sjelljen e Hyjit ndaj mëkatarit, duke i ofruar një mundësi tjetër për të shikuar veten, për t’u kthyer dhe për të besuar. Përvoja e Ozesë profet na ndihmon për të na treguar tejkalimin e drejtësisë me mëshirë. Epoka e këtij profeti është një ndër më dramatiket e historisë së popullit hebraik. Mbretëria është afër shkatërrimit; populli nuk i qëndroi besnik besëlidhjes, u largua prej Hyjit dhe humbi fenë e Etërve. Sipas një logjike njerëzore, është e drejtë që Hyji të mendojë të refuzojë popullin jobesnik: nuk e mbajti paktin e bërë dhe për këtë arsye meriton dënimin e duhur, domethënë mërgimin. Fjalët e profetit e vërtetojnë: «Të kthehet në dheun e Egjiptit, le t’i jetë Asuri mbret, sepse s’deshën kah unë të kthehen!» (Oz 11,5). E megjithatë, pas këtij reagimi që i referohet drejtësisë, profeti e ndryshon rrënjësisht gjuhën e vet dhe zbulon fytyrën e vërtetë të Hyjit: «Zemra ime në mua përmallohet, në brendinë time flakë është ndezur dhimbja. S’do ta shfryej zemërimin tim, s’do të kthehem ta shpërndaj Efraimin, sepse Hyj jam unë e jo njeri, Shenjti në mesin tënd, s’do të vij me tmerr» (Oz 11,8-9). Shën Agustini, gati si për të komentuar fjalët e profetit thotë: «Është më e lehtë që Hyji ta mbajë zemërimin e vet, sesa mëshirën»[14]. Është vërtet kështu. Zemërimi i Hyjit zgjat një çast, ndërsa mëshira e tij zgjat për amshim.

Nëse Hyji do të ndalej vetëm te drejtësia nuk do të ishte më Hyj, do të ishte si të gjithë njerëzit që kërkojnë respektimin e ligjit. Vetëm drejtësia nuk mjafton dhe përvoja na mëson se nëse i drejtohemi vetëm asaj rrezikojmë ta shkatërrojmë atë. Për këtë arsye Hyji shkon përtej drejtësisë me mëshirë dhe falje. Kjo nuk do të thotë ta zhvlerësojmë drejtësinë apo ta bëjmë si të panevojshme, përkundrazi. Kush gabon duhet të paguajë dënimin. Vetëm se ky nuk është qëllimi, por fillimi i kthimit, që të provohet butësia e faljes. Hyji nuk e refuzon drejtësinë. Ai e përfshin dhe e tejkalon në një ngjarje më të madhe ku provohet dashuria që është në themel të një drejtësie të vërtetë. Duhet t’i kushtojmë shumë vëmendje fjalëve të Palit, me qëllim që të mos biem në po atë gabim që Apostulli i qortonte bashkëkohësit Judenj: «duke mos e pranuar drejtësinë që vjen prej Hyjit e duke kërkuar të vendosin të vetën, nuk iu bindën drejtësisë së Hyjit. Sepse, ai që i dha fund Ligjit të Moisiut është Krishti ‑ për shenjtërimin e secilit që beson» (Rom 10,3-4). Kjo drejtësi e Hyjit është mëshira që u jepet të gjithëve si hirnë fuqi të vdekjes dhe ngjalljes së Jezu Krishtit. Pra, kryqi i Krishtit është gjykimi i Hyjit mbi të gjithë ne dhe mbi botën, sepse na jep sigurinë e dashurisë dhe të jetës së re.

22. Jubileu sjell me vete edhe referimin ndaj ndjesës. Në Vitin e shenjtë të Mëshirës ajo merr një rëndësi të veçantë. Falja e Hyjit për mëkatet tona nuk njeh kufi. Në vdekjen e ngjalljen e Jezu Krishtit, Hyji e bën të dukshëm këtë dashuri të tijën sa arrin të shkatërrojë mëkatin e njerëzve. Është e mundur të pajtohemi me Hyjin nëpërmjet misterit pashkor dhe ndërmjetësimit të Kishës. Pra, Hyji është gjithmonë i gatshëm për falje e nuk lodhet kurrë duke na e dhënë atë në mënyrë gjithmonë të re dhe të papritur. Megjithatë, ne të gjithë, bëjmë përvojën e mëkatit. E dimë se jemi të ftuar për të qenë të përkryer (khs. Mt 5,48), por e ndiejmë shumë peshën e mëkatit. Ndërsa e perceptojmë fuqinë e hirit që na shndërron, e provojmë edhe forcën e mëkatit që na kushtëzon. Pavarësisht faljes, në jetën tonë mbartim kontradiktat që janë pasojë e mëkateve tona. Në sakramentin e Pajtimit Hyji i fal mëkatet, që me të vërtetë janë shlyer; e megjithatë, gjurma negative që mëkatet tona kanë lënë në sjelljet tona dhe në mendimet tona mbetet. Por mëshira e Hyjit është më e fortë edhe se kjo. Ajo bëhet ndjesë e Atit, qënëpërmjet Nuses së Krishtit e arrin mëkatarin e falur dhe e liron prej çdo mbetjeje të pasojës së mëkatit, duke e aftësuar të veprojë me dashuri, që të rritet në dashuri më tepër sesa të bjerë sërish në mëkat.

Kisha e jeton bashkësinë e Shenjtërve. Në Eukaristi ky bashkim, që është dhuratë e Hyjit, jetohet si bashkim shpirtëror që na lidh ne besimtarët me Shenjtërit dhe të Lumët, numri i të cilëve është i pafund (khs. Zb 7,4). Shenjtëria e tyre i vjen në ndihmë brishtësisë sonë, e kështu Kisha Nënë është e aftë me lutjen dhe jetën e vet t’ii vijë në ndihmë dobësisë së disave me shenjtërinë e të tjerëve. Pra, të jetosh ndjesën në Vitin e shenjtë do të thotë t’i afrohesh mëshirës së Atit me sigurinë se falja e tij i shtrihet krejt jetës së besimtarit. Ndjesë do të thotë të provosh shenjtërinë e Kishës që merr pjesë në të gjitha përfitimet e shëlbimit të Krishtit, me qëllim që falja të shtrihet deri në pasojat më ekstreme ku arrin dashuria e Hyjit. E jetofshim intensivisht Jubileun duke i kërkuar Atit faljen mëkateve dhe shtrirjen e ndjesës së tij të mëshirshme.

23. Mëshira ka një vlerë që shkon përtej kufijve të Kishës. Ajo na bashkon me Hebraizmin dhe me Islamin, që e mbajnë si një ndër atributet më cilësore të Hyjit. Izraeli i pari e pranoi këtë zbulim, që mbetet në histori si fillimi i një pasurie të pakrahasueshme për t’ia dhuruar mbarë njerëzimit. Siç kemi parë, faqet e Besëlidhjes së Vjetër janë plot me mëshirë, sepse tregojnë veprat që Zoti ka bërë për të mirën e popullit të vet në momentet më të vështira të historisë së tij. Islami, nga ana tjetër, ndër emrat që i atribuon Krijuesit vë ato si Mëshirues e Mirëbërës. Kjo lutje shpesh është në buzët e besimtarëve myslimanë, që ndihen të shoqëruar dhe të mbështetur prej mëshirës në dobësinë e tyre të përditshme. Edhe ata besojnë se askush nuk mund ta kufizojë mëshirën hyjnore, sepse dyert e tij janë gjithmonë të hapura.

Ky Vit Jubilar i jetuar në mëshirë favorizoftë takimin me këto religjione e me traditat e tjera fisnike religjioze; na bëftë më të hapur ndaj dialogut për të njohur dhe për të kuptuar më mirë njëri-tjetrin; eliminoftë çdo lloj mbylljeje e përçmimi dhe përjashtoftë çdo lloj dhune e diskriminimi.

24. Tani mendimi shkon te Nëna e Mëshirës. Ëmbëlsia e shikimit të saj na shoqëroftë këtë Vit të shenjtë, me qëllim që të gjithë të rizbulojmë gëzimin e butësisë së Hyjit. Askush si Maria nuk e ka njohur thellësinë e misterit të Hyjit bërë njeri. Gjithçka në jetën e saj është plazmuar prej pranisësë mëshirës bërë mish. Nëna e të Kryqëzuarit të Ngjallur ka hyrë në shenjtëroren e mëshirës hyjnore, sepse ka marrë pjesë ngushtësisht në misterin e dashurisë së tij.

E zgjedhur për të qenë Nëna e Birit të Hyjit, Maria prej amshimit është përgatitur prej dashurisësë Atit për të qenë Arkë e Besëlidhjes mes Hyjit dhe njerëzve. Ka ruajtur në zemrën e vet mëshirën hyjnore në harmoni të plotë me Birin e saj Jezus. Kënga e saj e lavdit, në pragun e shtëpisë së Elizabetës, i qe kushtuar mëshirës që shtrihet «brezni më brezni» (Lk 1,50). Edhe ne ishim të pranishëm në ato fjalë profetike të Virgjërës Mari. Kjo do të jetë ngushëllim dhe mbështetje, ndërsa do të kalojmë Derën e shenjtë për të provuar frytet e mëshirës hyjnore.

Pranë kryqit, Maria së bashku me Gjonin, nxënësin e dashurisë, është dëshmitare e fjalëve të faljes që dalin prej gojës së Jezusit. Falja më e madhe dhënë atyre që e kanë kryqëzuar na tregon se deri ku mund të arrijë mëshira e Hyjit. Maria vërteton që mëshira e Birit të Hyjit nuk njeh kufij dhe i mbërrin të gjithë pa përjashtuar askënd. Le t’ia drejtojmë asaj lutjen e vjetër dhe gjithmonë të re Të Falemi Mbretëresha, me qëllim që të mos lodhet kurrë të sjellë drejt nesh sytë e saj të mëshirshëm dhe të na bëjë të denjë të sodisim fytyrën e mëshirës, Birin e saj Jezusin.

Lutja jonë iu shtriftë edhe Shenjtërve dhe të Lumëve të shumtë, që e kanë bërë mëshirën misionin e tyre të jetës. Në veçanti, mendimi i drejtohet apostullessë madhe të mëshirës, Shenjtes Faustina Kowalska. Ajo, që qe thirrur për të hyrë në thellësitë e mëshirës hyjnore, ndërmjetësoftë për ne dhe na bëftë të jetojmë dhe të ecim gjithmonë në faljen e Hyjit dhe besimin e patundur në dashurinë e tij.

25. Pra, një Vit i jashtëzakonshëmi shenjtë për të jetuar në jetën e çdo dite mëshirën që prej amshimit Ati tregon ndaj nesh. Në këtë Jubile le ta lëmë veten të befasohemi prej Hyjit. Ai kurrë nuk lodhet duke na hapur derën e zemrës së tij për të përsëritur që na do dhe dëshiron ta bashkëndajë me ne jetën e vet. Kisha e ndien shumë fort urgjencën për të kumtuar mëshirën e Hyjit. Jeta e saj është autentike dhe e besueshme kur e bën mëshirën kumtimin e saj të bindur. Ajo e di se detyra e saj e parë, sidomos në një moment si ky i yni plot me shpresa të mëdha dhe kundërshtime të forta, është ai që t’i fusë të gjithë në misterin e madh të mëshirës së Hyjit, duke soditur fytyrën e Krishtit. Kisha është thirrur që të jetë dëshmitarja e parë e vërtetë e mëshirës duke e shpallur dhe duke e jetuar si qendër të Zbulimit të Jezu Krishtit. Prej zemrës së Trinisë, prej thellësisë më të thellë të misterit të Hyjit, gufoftë dhe rrjedhtë pa pushim lumi i madh i mëshirës. Ky burim kurrë nuk mund të soset, për të gjithë ata që i afrohen. Çdo herë që çdokush do të ketë nevojë, mund ta ketë atë, sepse mëshira e Hyjit është e pakufi. Sa më e papërshkueshme është thellësia e misterit që përmban, aq më e pashtershme është pasuria që vjen prej saj.

Në këtë Vit Jubilar Kisha u bëftë jehonë e Fjalës së Hyjit, që ushton fuqishëm dhe bindshëm si një fjalë dhe një gjest i faljes, i mbështetjes, i ndihmës, i dashurisë. Mos u lodhtë kurrë së dhuruari mëshirë dhe qoftë gjithmonë e durueshme në ngushëllim dhe falje. Kisha u bëftë zëri i çdo burri dhe gruaje dhe përsëristë me besim dhe pa pushim: «Të të bien në mend mëshirat e tua, o Zot, dhe dashuria jote që është e amshueshme» (Ps 25,6).

Dhënë në Romë, në Shën Pjetër, më11 prill, me rastin e Vigjiljes së të Dielës II të Pashkës ose të Mëshirës Hyjnore, në Vitin e Zotit 2015, i treti i pontifikatit.

Papa Françesku

Përktheu: Kolë Dedaj & Driton Simoni

Korrektoi: Loreta Tomaj

____________________________________

[1]Në disa raste citimet biblike nuk përputhen me atë të Simon Filipajt, sepse Papa përdor versionin italian të Biblës së Jerusalemit.

[2]Khs. Konc. Ekum. Vat. II, Kusht. Dogm. Dei Verbum, 4.

[3] Fjalimi i hapjes së Koncilit II Ekumenik të Vatikanit, Gaudet Mater Ecclesia, 11 tetor, 1962, 2-3.

[4] Fjalimi në seksionin e fundit publik, 7 dhjetor 1965.

[5] Khs. Konc. Ekum. Vat. II, Kusht. Dogm, Lumen Gentium, 16; Kusht. Barit. Gaudium et Spes, 15.

[6] Toma i Akuinit, Summa Theologiae, II-II, q.30, a. 4.

[7]XXVI E diela e Kohës gjatë Vitit. Kjo kolektë sfahqet qysh në shek. VIII, në tekstet eukologjike të Sacramentario Gelasiano (1198).

[8]Khs. Om. 21: CCL 122, 149-151.

[9]Nxit. ap. Evangelii gaudium, 24.

[10]Nr. 2.

[11]Gjon Pali II, Let. Enc. Dives in misericordia, 15.

[12]Po aty, 13

[13]Parole di luce e di amore, 57.

[14]Enarr. In Ps. 76,11.*

----------


## ribaldi

*Papa: kërkoj falje për sjelljen e katolikëve kundër të krishterëve të tjerë*

25/01/2016 
*“Dua të lutem për mëshirë e falje dhe për sjelljet jo ungjillore që ka mbajtur ana katolike ndaj të krishterëve të Kishave tjera”. Këtë kërkoi Papa Françesku, gjatë homelisë së kremtimit të lutjes së Mbrëmësores në bazilikën romake të shën Palit jashtë mureve, në përfundimin e ‘Javës së lutjes për bashkimin e të krishterëve’, në praninë e metropolitit Gennadios, përfaqësuesit të Patriarkanës ekumenike të Konstantinopojës e të David Moxon përfaqësuesit personal në Romë të kryeipeshkvit të Kantërbërit.
“Në të njëjtën kohë – vijoi Papa në homeli – i ftoj të gjithë vëllezërit dhe motrat katolikë të falin, nëse, sot apo në të kaluarën, kanë pësuar fyerje nga të krishterët e tjerë. Nuk mund ta shlyejmë atë që ka qenë, por nuk duam të lejojmë që pesha e fajeve të kaluara t’i ndot marrëdhëniet tona. Mëshira e Zotit do t’i përtërijë marrëdhëniet tona”.
“Kemi kaluar  së bashku Portën e Shenjtë të kësaj Bazilike, për të kujtuar se porta e vetme e shpëtimit është Jezu Krishti Zoti jonë, fytyra e mëshirshme e Atit.  Të dashur vëllezër e motra, të bashkohemi në lutjen që Jezu Krishti i ka drejtuar Atit: “që të gjithë të jenë një gjë e vetme....që bota të besojë” (Gjn 17,21)”.*

----------


## ribaldi

*Papa: meshtarët të jenë të thjeshtë e të mëshirshëm, jo me dy faqe*

25/01/2016 
*Meshtarmë dyfytyrësie e të mos shkojnë pas interesit vetjak. Këto ishin këshillat, që u dha sot Papa Françesku seminaristëve të Seminarit Papnor Lombard, të cilët i priti në audiencë, me rastin e 50-vjetorit të themelimit nga i Lumi Pali VI. Ati i Shenjtë i ftoi meshtarët e ardhshëm të jenë etër të vërtetë për njerëzit, sidomos për më të varfërit; të jenë “siç i do Zoti, jo sipas preferencave të secilit apo modave të çastit, por ashtu siç e kërkon kumtimi i Ungjillit”.
Shenjtëria të jetë “normaliteti” i meshtarëve
         Papa Françesku nënvizoi se për t’u përgatitur mirë, duhet punë, por sidomos kthim i brendshëm e i përditshëm i zemrave kah Zoti. E citoi shembullin e Shën Karl Borromeut, jeta e të cilit ishte shndërrim i vazhdueshëm për t’iu afruar sa më tepër imazhit të Bariut të Mirë. Ati i Shenjtë u ndal në tundimet e meshtarëve, të cilave u duhet bërë ballë që në kohën e seminarit. Së pari, “normaliteti”, pra, tundimi për të pasur një jetë, të ashtuquajtur “normale”:
         “Atëherë, këtij lloj meshtari fillon t’i pëlqejë vëmendja e të tjerëve, e gjykon shërbimin e vet mbi bazën e sukseseve e mjaftohet me atë që i pëlqen, duke u bërë as i nxehtë e as i ftohtë e duke e humbur interesin për të tjerët. Për ne, “normale” është shenjtëria baritore, dhurata e jetës. Nëse meshtari vendos të jetë vetëm njeri normal, do të bëhet mediokër, ose edhe më keq”.
Meshtarët të jenë njerëz të përshpirtshëm e barinj të mëshirshëm
         Shën Karli, shtoi Papa, dëshironte që barinjtë të ishin shërbëtorë të Zotit e etër për njerëzit, sidomos për të varfërit. Por, fjalët e jetës mund t’i shqiptojë vetëm ai, që e shndërron jetën në një dialog të vazhdueshëm me Fjalën e Zotit, ose më mirë akoma, me Zotin që flet. Gjatë këtyre viteve të seminarit, këshilloi Ati i Shenjtë, e keni për detyrë të stërviteni në këtë dialog, sepse njohuritë në lëndët e ndryshme, që studioni, nuk janë qëllim në vetvete, por duhet të konkretizohen përmes lutjes dhe takimit real me njerëzit:
         “Nuk sjell asgjë të mirë formimi i fragmentuar; lutja, kultura dhe baritoria janë gurë themeli të së njëjtës ndërtesë: duhet të qëndrojnë gjithnjë fort të bashkuara për të mbështetur njëra-tjetrën, duhet të jenë të lidhura mirë, që meshtarët e sotëm e të nesërm të jenë njerëz të përshpirtshëm e barinj të mëshirshëm, të bashkuar nga dashuria e Zotit e të aftë ta përhapin gëzimin e Ungjillit përmes thjeshtësisë së jetës”.
Meshtarët të jenë të thjeshtë në jetë e në predikim
         Duket se në kohën e sotme, ungjillëzimi, vijoi Papa Françesku, ka nevojë të përshkojë sërish udhën e thjeshtësisë:
         “Thjeshtësi jete, që shmang çdo formë dyfytyrësie e materializmi, së cilës t’i mjaftojë bashkimi i sinqertë me Zotin e me vëllezërit; thjeshtësi gjuhe: jo predikatarë doktrinash të ndërlikuara, por kumtues të Krishtit, vdekur e ngjallur për ne”.
         Së fundi, Ati i Shenjtë nënvizoi nevojën e kontaktit e të afërsisë me ipeshkvin për çdo meshtar, në mënyrë që secili prej tyre ta ndjejë veten anëtar i vërtetë i dioqezës. Papa u kërkoi seminaristëve të lidhin miqësi e të mbeten në kontakt ndërmjet tyre, në mënyrë që të krijojnë një vëllazëri meshtarake, e cila i kapërcen ndryshimet e dallimet e veçanta.ët të jenë të thjeshtë, të shmangin çdo for
*

----------


## ribaldi

*Papa: të varfrit janë në qendër të Ungjillit*

25/01/2016 
*Të jesh i krishterë e të jesh misionar “është e njëjta gjë”, prandaj për atë që i përket Kishës “prioriteti” është e do të jetë përherë ungjillëzimi, sidomos ndaj të mënjanuarve, ndaj “fundërrisë së shoqërisë”. Papa Françesku e përsëriti këtë dje, gjatë lutjes së Engjëllit të Tënzot, në Sheshin e Shën Pjetrit në Vatikan, duke nënvizuar se ungjillëzimi i të varfërve nuk është “asistencë sociale” e as “aktivitet politik”, por do të thotë “t’u ofrosh atyre forcën e Ungjillit të Zotit”.
Krishterimi është çështje afërsie me të varfrit, me të dobëtit, sepse fjalët kanë vlerë themelore, por nuk janë gjëja më e rëndësishme. Këtë e tregon historia e Shpëtimit kur arrin viti zero e Jezusi duket në skenë dhe fillon misionin e vet.
Një Mësues ndryshe
Para se të vinte Ai, populli hebraik pati njohur shumë profetë, por Rabbi – Mësuesi i ri që vjen nga Nazareti – shpjegoi Papa Françesku gjatë lutjes së Engjëllit të Tënzot – shquhet mbi të tjerët për origjinalitetin e fjalës së tij, “që zbulon domethënien e Shkrimeve të Shenjta”, e për “forcën” me të cilën ua imponon bindjen “shpirtrave të papastër”:
“Jezusi është ndryshe prej mësuesve të kohës së tij. Për shembull, nuk ka hapur ndonjë shkollë për studimin e Ligjit, por shkon rreth e rrotull për të predikuar e mësuar gjithkund: në sinagoga, nëpër rrugë, nëpër shtëpi, është gjithmonë rreth e rrotull. Jezusi është ndryshe edhe nga Gjon Pagëzuesi, i cili e shpall gjyqin e afërt të Zotit, ndërsa Jezusi nga ana tij kumton faljen e Atit”.
I krishteri dhe misionari “janë e njëjta gjë”
Në një të diele plot me diell e të ftohtë, Papa Françesku komentoi episodin e Ungjillit të dielës së 3-të të vitit kishtar, që flet për Jezusin, i cili në Sinagogë çohet për të lexuar fragmentin e Izaisë profet që flet për mandatin e shpalljes së “lajmit të mirë” të varfëve dhe çlirimin e të gjithë të shtypurve, të cilin e mbyll me një koment që i le të habitur të pranishmit: “Sot shkoi në vend kjo pjesë e Shkrimit shenjt që e dëgjuat me veshë tuaj”. Në këtë pohim, për Papën, e kemi të përmbledhur tërë eksperiencën e krishterë:
“Ungjillëzimi i varfërve: ky është misioni i Jezusit, sipas asaj që Ai tha; ky është edhe misioni i Kishës, e i çdo të pagëzuari në Kishë. Të jesh i krishterë e të jesh misionar është e njëjta gjë. Të kumtosh Ungjillin, me fjalë e, akoma më parë, me jetë, është synimi kryesor i komunitetit të krishterë dhe i çdo anëtari të vetë”.
Ungjilli, jo politika
Personat e privilegjuar të cilëve u drejtohet Lajmit i Mirë, kujtoi Papa, për Jezusin janë “të largët, të vuajturit, të sëmurët, të mënjanuarit e shoqërisë”.  Të ungjillëzosh “domethënë t’i afrosh, t’u shërbesh, t’i lirosh prej trysnive të tyre” e, ta bësh apo mos ta bësh këtë për Papën Françesku është çështje e shqyrtimit të pandërprerë të ndërgjegjes për famullitë kishtare, për shoqatat, për lëvizjet kishtare:
“Ungjillëzimi i të varfërve, kumtimi i lajmin e mirë, a është prioritet? – pyet Papa Bergoglio e shton - Kujdes: nuk bëhet fjalë vetëm për një asistencë sociale, aq më pak për veprimtari politike. Është fjala për t’u ofruar forcën e Ungjillit të Zotit, që i kthen zemrat, shëron plagët, shndërron marrëdhëniet njerëzore e shoqërore sipas logjikës së dashurisë. Të varfrit, vërtetë, janë në qendër të Ungjillit”.*

----------

